# Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!



## Birnenmann (25. Mai 2010)

*Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

*DAS IST GANZ SCHÖN VIEL HOLZ, vielleicht nimmt sich wer Lust hat  einfach unten jeweils eine Komponente bsp. Mainboard heraus und  antwortet mir nur zu diesem Punkt. Dann braucht ihr nicht alle alles  lesen!!!!

Zu den Komponenten ist auch teilw. eine Disskusion der Technologie und  deren Vor-und Nachteile, daher die Länge.**

ICH HAB SCHON VERKÜRZT, soweit wie möglich!**

ICH WEIß ES IS IRRE SO VIEL ZU SCHREIBEN, aber um den thread nicht  unnötig lang zu machen bitte keine Kommentare zur Ineffizienz die mit  der Textlänge einhergeht oder, dass ich sie nicht mehr alle habe.* 

Hallo, 

*Gesucht wird:*  Gaming-PC für Schwager (Feierabend Spielen und  Büroarbeit)
*Wunsch des Schwagers:* i7-980X System auf Alternate mit 26“ TFT  für 3800,-EUR
*ICH:* 1000,-EUR reicht, lieber Schwager, du brauchst keinen  6-Core!
*Neuer Wunsch d. Schwagers:* i7-975X ohne TFT 3300,-  PC-Spezialist.de 
*ICH:* NEIN, lieber i7-860. Grund: lieber alle 3-5 Jahre 1000,-  statt 3000,- ausgeben. (Leistung des i7-975 evtl. noch gar nicht  ausgekostet, wenn softwareseitig überholt).
(toller Link zum thema wieviel GHz-CPU brach man wirklich  Intel Core i7-975 EE and Core i5-750 in Contemporary Games - X-bit labs)

*Schwager:*  Vollausstattung RAM, HDD
*ICH:* lieber 2x2GB, und später nachkaufen, wenn der Preis sinkt  und ein Spiel wirklich mehr brauch. 1TB statt 3TB, HDD -> kürzere  Zugriffszeit.)

Ich habe versucht meine Auswahl auf technisches Wissen zu gründen   aber dennoch bin ich weit davon alles zu wissen... möchte meinem  Schwager nichts flasches raten, daher wäre eure Hilfe nett. 
*
 Anforderungen:*
- OC erst am Ende der Lebenszeit als Maßnahme um Neuanschaffung  hinauszuzögern (überhaupt sinnvoll?)
- Zukunftssicherheit
- sinnvolle Abwägung von Preis-/Leistung bzw. Nutzen-/Kosten.
- nach Feierabend und in den Ferien spielen, aber auch viel Office
- vorhanden ist: ein Laptop
 

*3 Optionen:*

*1. Ein i7-975X-Wunsch:* Fremd-Angebot annehmen oder verbessern,  Teile bestellen und fremd zusammenbauen lassen. (von mir nicht  favourisiert)
*2. Selbstbau/Eigenkonfig.:* i7-860 (mein Favourit)
Teile selber wählen. Zusammenbau bei Händler. Vorteil auch 1 Jahr  Gewährleistung.
*3. Mediamarkt Angebot* ("Kompromiss"): i7-860, H57 mainboard von  Foxxconn (Bulldog II), Netzteil micro-ATX, ATI R. HD 5850 PCIe 2.0  (aktuell ist die doch mit PCIe 2.1, oder?), 6GB RAM, 1,5TB HD. ->  1099,-
(Bedenken evtl.: 
- billiges Netzteil -> heiß -> Lüfter -> laut
- billiges Gehäuse -> schlechter airflow -> heiß -> Lüfter  -> laut
- billiges Mainboard -> Leistungsverluste
- HD 5850 mit geringerem Takt oder sowas, die irgendwie vom Referenz  Design abweicht -> Leistungsverlust; billiger Lüfter -> laut (mit  PCIe 2.0 angegeben, laut Hersteller aber 2.1)
- 6GB RAM -> ok, selbst billig-Ram hält was aus und Latenzen werden  oft überbewertet.
- 1,5TB -> soll locken -> wahrscheinlich irgendeine OEM Seagate,  die heiß wird und nicht grade durch schnelle Zugriffszeiten und  Langlebigkeit glänzt und zudem noch laut ist.
Alles in allem finde ich 999,-EUR ok. Aber je nachdem wie viel gespart  wurde... ? 
Vorteil: Garantie, kein Selbstbaurisiken.
Daten-Überblick:  Media Markt. Packard Bell iPower I 9810 GE. Desktop-PCs bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.


* Was haltet ihr von den drei Möglichkeiten und was würdet ihr verbessern!*


*2 Optionen näher betrachtet**:*

Das 2. „Paket“ hat sozusagen einen Pool zu jeder Komponente.

*Paket 1*

*i7-975X* (hier wie wenig man durch diese CPU gewinnt, mit  verschiedenen GraKas  Intel Core i7-975 EE and Core i5-750 in Contemporary Games (page 12) - X-bit labs)
(siehe Anhänge)
.....
*Verbesserungsvorschlag:* 
*OS-Platte:* Statt _Super Talent Masterdrive SX, 64GB_ (hat  Lesegeschwindigkeit: 200MB/s und Schreibgeschwindigkeit: 120MB/s - Die  220 lese und 204 Schreib stimmen nur für die modelle größer 64GB.
Besser: _Kingston SSDnow V+_ hätte für 20,-EUR weniger 230MB/s  lesen und 180MB/s schreiben Cache 128MB, Preis: 159,-
oder OCZ Agility 2 E kostet 199,- und hat sogar  285 lesen 275  schreiben, aber wer merkt das wirklich?
In Benchmark-Tests kommen die Platten auf Lesen 130-190MB/s (!) ->  mir würde HDD (billiger, höhere Lebensdauer) reichen.
Ram: 3x2GB G.Skill Ripjaws
NT: Corsair HX 750W
Rest ergänze ich noch...


*Paket 2: Eigenkonfiguration (i7-860)
* 
*Mainboard:* *(Auswahl  alle mit d-LED, all solid Capacitors, extern firewire)
* 
*Frage:* lohnt es ein Board mit 2 vollen PCIe 2.0 16lane und  nForce200-Chip zu holen, um wenn die jetzige ATI Grafikkarte irgendwann  überholt sein sollte SLI mit zwei NVidia Karten nutzen zu können?  Alternative wäre, wenn die GraKa überholt ist, sie durch eine ATI  auszutauschen. (zwei ATI im Crossfire lohnt sich ja nicht, da nur unter  2x PCIe 2.0 8lanes möglich).
Jetzt sehe ich aber, dass auch P55-Boards angeboten werden, wo ATI  Crossfire mit 2x 16lanes möglich sein soll. Auf diesen läuft dann im  Gegenzug Nvidia SLI sogar 3fach (16/8/8).

Spricht irgendwas für ein H57-Board (wie im Mediamarkt-Rechner?)

*// EDIT !!! Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD7:*        245,-EUR  (TEUER, sinnvoll?)
- ATI CrossFireX (x16/x16), nVIDIA 3-Way-SLI (x16/x16 oder x16/x8/x8),  All solid capacitors, diagnostic LED, Anschluß für Wasserkühlung, SATA-3, USB3, *nVIDIA  nForce 200* (ist in reviews und auf Geizhals mit nforce und 2x16lane full angegeben!) Habe aber bei Gigabyte nachgefragt, es hat keinen nfroce chip. Auf eine Nachfrage mit dem Hinweis, dass es aber im Handbucg stehe, hat Gigabyte sich herausgeredet, es gäbe zwar im Handbuch einen NF200, aber es sei nicht klar, ob es sich dabei um einen nforce200 handelt. Muss wohl grad die Aushilfskraft dagewesen sein 

(Problem: bei Gigabyte-Boards (außer obigem) steht dabei  „Achtung! PCIe 2.0 x16 nur x8/x0 bei aktiviertem USB 3.0/SATA 6Gbps  Turbo-Modus, kein SLI/CrossFire möglich“. Bei Boards anderer Hersteller  steht es aber nicht dabei. Da es aber am P55-chipsatz liegt dürfte es doch alle P55 Boards betreffen (oder?), siehe dazu unten bei "SATA-3 Flaschenhals") *// EDIT ENDE !!*


*Liste: SATA-3 Mainboards (alle mit d-LED, all solid capacitors,  extern: USB 3, firewire)*
# ASUS P7P55D-E (90-MIBBN0-G0EAY00Z)    123,-EUR
*-* 1x PCIe 16lane full
*-* nur 1x normaler Lüfter

# MSI P55-GD85 (7585-010R)    160,-EUR
*-* Druckpunkt des Power-Knopfes schwach, daher versehentliches  ausschalten, bei nochmaliegem drücken, weil nicht sofort startet.  MSI P55-GD85 LGA 1156 Intel Motherboard Review - Final Thoughts and Conclusion - Legit Reviews
*+* übertakten per Knopfdruck, für leute die sich nicht auskenenn.
„It took our i7-870 to a perfectly stable 4GHz“  Overclock3D :: Review :: MSI P55 GD85 Review :: Conclusion
*+* PLX-Switch (siehe Bemerkungen zu SATA-III und verringerter  Grafik)
*+* umfangreiche BIOS Einstellmöglichkeiten
# ASUS P7P55D-E Pro (90-MIBBS0-G0EAY00Z)    169,- 
# ASUS P7P55D-E Evo (90-MIBBR0-G0EAY00Z)     182,- 
# ASUS P7P55D-E Deluxe (90-MIBBQ0-G0EAY00Z)    187,-


*Boards mit nforce-chip (2x volle 16lane im SLI/Crossfire), aber  ohne SATA-3/USB3:*
# ASUS P7P55 WS SuperComputer (90-MSVCL0-G0EAY00Z)    185,-EUR
(wobei ich glaube, dass mein Schwager schon gern USB-3 und SATA-3 hätte,  auch wenn die aktuelle hardware nichtmal die 300MB/s von SATA-2  ausnutzt (schnelle SSD nutzt auch nur 250MB/s und das nur in  theoretischen Test! In einem benchmark-Test habe ich gesehen, dass  aktuelel SSDs die mit 230MB/s angegeben sind, nur 190MB/s erreichen!).
*+* besserer Audio 7.1 Chip als andere oben aufgeführten Boards.

*Mit SATA-3, ohne nforce200 (SLI/Crossfire nur 8x/8x), ohne USB 3*
# ASUS P7P55D Premium (90-MIB9I0-G0EAY00Z)        199,-EUR
*-* nur 2x Lüfter normal, dafür 1x PWM (zusätzlich zum  CPU-PWM-Lüfter)
*-* ASUS P7P55 WS SuperComputer kostet 184,- und hat nforce200,  aber nur SATA-2 und 3 Lüfter (ASUS P7P55D-E Premium hätte SATA3+USB3 und  2 Lüfter für 225,- EUR aber auch keinen nforce200 chip, für nochmal  20,-EUR mehr bekommt man das Gigabyte UD7 mit nforce und SATA3


*SATA-3 / USB-3 Flaschenhals-Problem*
1. es ist also so, dass SATA-3 und USB-3 nicht ohne einbußen bei der  Grafik genutzt werden können (auch, wenn ein nforce200 Chip da ist,  richtig?)
2. SSDs kommen im Praxistest auf max. 190MB/s Durchsatz, (SATA-2 kann  max. 300MB/s)
3. FRAGE: würde das vorhandensein von SATA-3 generell die Grafik  ausbremsen, oder erst, wenn ich eine SATA-3 Festplatte dranhänge? wenn  eine SATA-3 festplatte auch nichtmal an 300MB/s dran kommt, dann könnte  man diese Platte doch ohne Leistungsverluste auch an SATA-2 betreiben  und würde immer noch vom höheren Datendurchsatz der Festplatte selber  profitieren, oder?
Ich bin mir jetzt grad nicht mehr sicher, ob das SATA-3 Problem nur bei  SLI auftaucht, oder auch bei single Grafikarte. (woanders  lese ich zu Asus Boards: Just remember that if you choose a junior  model, you'll sacrifice some graphics slot performance. The Premium  models, on the other hand, uncover the potential of the existing USB 3.0  and SATA 6Gb/s controllers without limiting other interfaces. The  latter is definitely the best possible implementation today.)

Ich habe zu diesem Problem folgende Rechnung gefunden:
„Die Anbindung an die CPU bleibt bei 1250MB/s, da wäre schnell bei   Verkehr auf USB 3.0 Ports und SATA 3 Festplatten die Grenze erreicht.
Pro Zusatzchip (USB3 oder SATA3) benötigt man auch mindestens 2PCIe 2.0   Lanes (eine gäbe 500MB/s - USB3 hat 625MB/s und SATA3 hat 750MB/s).
Audio und Gbit LAN sind bereits per PCIe angebunden. Es müsste also der   PCIe x4 Port weichen.
Selbst wenn man so spart, dass pro Chip 2 PCIe 2.0 Lanes vorhanden sind,   wäre noch der Engpass der Anbindung an die CPU."

*Lesestoff:* AnandTech.com - 6Gbps SATA Performance: AMD 890GX vs. Intel X58/P55 iXBT Labs - ASUS P7P55D-E Premium Motherboard - Page 1: Introduction, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.0, design
USB 3.0, SATA 6Gb/s, Motherboards, And Overcoming Bottlenecks : Why PCI Express 2.0 Matters  (Zusammenfassung Issues und Solution auf Seite 2)
(oder das, aber erst als letztes Lesen)  [Gelöst] PCIe Transferrate - Intel-Plattform - Motherboards-Chipsatze-Speicher

Es gibt wohl drei verschiedene „workarrounds“. Eine Lösung benutzt „PLX  8608 PCI Express switch to allow dynamic bandwidth switching between  available 16 PCI Express 2.0 lanes, multiple x16 slots, and high-speed  devices, including USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gb/s controller“. Empfohlen werden  hier sogar die Boards, die ich auch schon rausgesucht habe: Gigabyte UD7  und MSI GD85  (http://www.mitramsi.com/motherboard/618-three-motherboards-p55-with-usb-30-and-sata-6gbs.html)

Ah! Hier sind schöne Bildchen, die die Varianten erklären (weiter unten  die PLX-Bridge-Methide  ASUS P7P55D-E Pro Intel P55 LGA 1156 Motherboard Review | Unbiased Computer Hardware Reviews - ThinkComputers.org)

Hier noch eine User-Diskussion (evtl. runterscrollen) samt erklärung wie  der PLX-Switch funktioniert und die einhellige Meinung, dass man noch  nichtmal SATA-2 und USB-2 ausnutzt und 3 daher sinnlos ist  MSI P55-GD85 (PCIe-Switching) : Flaschenhals für SATA 6G und USB 3.0

---> *Irgendwer Vorschläge für SATA-2 Boards (und ohne USB-3,  ohne nforce200)
* 
# MSI P55-GD80 (7581-010R)    143,-
*-/+* für 17,-eur weniger einziger Unterschied zu GD85, dass kein  USB/SATA-3 vorhanden.    
# ASUS P7P55D Pro (90-MIB8X0-G0EAY00Z)    145,-EUR
*+* 1x Lüfter seriell mehr als bei D-E Pro
*-* Vorgänger von P7P55D-E Pro Unterschied, USB/SATA-3 fehlt 
# EVGA P55 (132-LF-E655-KR)    170,-EUR
*+* 14,-eur billiger als FTW Variante, einziger Unterschied zu FTW 2  Lüfter weniger.
*-* weniger Ausstattung als ASUS WS Supercomputer bei geringem  Preisunterschied
*+* aber EVGA Lebenslange Garantie.
# EVGA P55 FTW (132-LF-E657-KR) 
*-* (weniger Ausstattung als ASUS WS Supercomputer bei gleichem  Preis von 184,-EUR 
weniger PCIe 16lanes, weniger Lüfter, kein nforce200

*GEHT‘s Günstiger / Besser?

* 
*GEHÄUSE*         30-75,-EUR

Hier komme ich irgendwie zu keiner wirklich garen Lösung. 

Vielleicht das Xigmatek Midgard für 56,-EUR ?  (oder -W 55,-)
Bei Geizhals sind die Meininungen meist gut, die mitgelieferten 2 Lüfter  seien auch leise. 5 weitere installierbar. Ein Staubfilter am Boden ist  nicht abnehmbar (Luftstrom?), Festplattenaufnahme entkoppelt,  Festplatten in Metallschienen installierbar, Empfehlung unter die  Schinen montieren, um Hitzestaaung zu verhindern. Hm...
Frontanschlüsse: 2x USB2, 1x eSATA

Xigmatek Asgard 27,-EUR (oder II 28,-) (sehr unterschiedliche und  durchwachsene Kritiken, scheinbar relativ laute Lüfter. Austausch?,  dann noch wirtschaftl.? HDD, Netzteil, Lüfter nicht entkoppelt. Gelobt  wird aber dei Verarbeitung) Etwas mehr darf es vllt. schon sein...

Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (sehr laute Frontlüfter, sonst  wohl sehr gut! Mir ist das Lüftungsgitter „Loch“ im Boden nciht ganz  geheuer, da kommt doch nur Staub ins Netzteil, oder? Achja, die Anzahl  der Staubfilter wurden bei hartware.net bemängelt) 76,-EUR

Antec Three Hundred (hm, scheint ein Lüfterproblem zu haben, laut  und je nach Einstellung zu wenig Luftdurchzug. 140mm EKL Alpenföhn wird  als Lösung empfohlen. Mit Mehrkosten noch wirtschaftl. ? hm, so ganz  haben mich die User-Berichte, selbst mit Lüftertausch nicht überzeugt.   44,-EUR

Sharkoon Nightfall (Lüfter höhrbar, aber angeblich gutes  Lüftungskonzept, sowie Kabelmanagement, allerdings Kabel von HDDs passen  gerade so an die Gehäusewand) 48,-EUR, äh das mit den HDD-Kabel... dann  eher nicht, oder?

*Schlagt auch ruhig was komplet anderes vor!!!
* 


*CPU:* *       i7-860  boxed* (236,-) oder tray (239,-EUR)
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist bei boxed noch Wärmeleitpaste und  stock-Lüfter dabei, oder? Da lohnt es sich doch den erstmal zu holen (da  gleich viel kostet) und dann bei bedarf nen guten Kühler nachzukaufen,  wenn der stock zu laut sein sollte, oder hab ich was übersehen?

*CPU-Lüfter/Kühler:*   Ja/Nein? (oder  stock-lüfter)
Alpenföhn, skythe, mushkin, muggen???

*Grafikkarte: *
Sapphire ATI R. HD 5850 Rev.2, normale Version ohne OC. (soll laut Tests  einen leisen stock-Lüfter haben, oder gibt es andere Vorschläge?)
Lüfter, kann dann ja der stock drauf bleiben.
271,-EUR  Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Rev. 2, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, full retail (11162-00-40R/11162-00-51R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hier eine Chart mit dem Leistungsgewinn verschiedener GraKas in  Verbindung mit i7-975EE und i5-750.  Intel Core i7-975 EE and Core i5-750 in Contemporary Games (page 12) - X-bit labs

*Frage:* reicht die auch noch aus, falls mein Schwager sich doch  für einen 26“ TFT entscheidet? Ich hatte 22“ mit 1920x1080 Auflösung  empfohlen, da 102ppi dem idealwert von 100ppi (was angeblich am  angenehmsten für‘s Auge sein soll) am nähsten kommt und er so  Grafikleistung spart, bei Filmen hat er außerdem dann schon Full-HD.  Falls einem 22“ nicht ausreichen dann 24“, das find ich größenmäßig grad  noch vertretbar für Office-Arbeit (dazu soll es auch genutzt werden),  größer finde ich, wenn man direkt davor sitzt, unpraktisch. Bei 26“ und  1920x1080 kommt man auf etwa 84ppi, die relativieren sich ja aber erst,  wenn man etwas weiter weg sitzt, von daher für Office unpraktisch unf  für Spiele doch auch nicht optimal (50-60cm Kopf<->TFT), oder?


*RAM:*        G.Skill  Ripjaws 1333MHz, 1,5V, Intel zertifiziert, lebenslange Garantie, 2x2GB  CL 9  85,-EUR  oder CL7 107,-EUR


*Festplatte1 OS:*
Wenn es unbedingt eine SSD sein muss, dann die Kingston SSDNow V+ 64GB.
Ansonsten jede WD die nicht unverhältnismäßig teuer ist (sprich  80-100,-EUR pro 1TB) und nicht grad ne Green-Version (auch wenn Tests  bei silent-PC review und xbitlabs was anderes sagen, oder?)
Ansonsten Hitachi 7K1000.C (mit neuster firmware) keine Berichte über  Defekte. Zwar etwas wärmer und lauter, aber sehr zuverlässig und je nach  Text-umgebung mal hinter oder vor WD und Samsung, aber auch nicht grad  auf dem neusten Stand an Inovation. 
Keine Samsung, aus ethischen Gründen und, weil der Kundendienst keine  einzige Anfrage beantwortet und weil es bei der F-Serie Berichte von  Defekten gab. Wenn doch, dann die F3.
max. 1TB (für System reicht ja auch 500, 640 oder 800MB muss man selber  wissen, ob man spart oder nicht)

WD Caviar Blue 640GB, 32MB, AALX (Lautstärke 25dBA idle, 29dBA) kühl und  trotzdem schnell, jetzt mit 2 Platter (Achtung altes Modell wird auch  noch verkauft) oder WD Caviar Black, heißer, minimal mehr Leistung.

*Festplatte2 Daten:*
Irgendeine WD, auch Green


*NETZTEIL:*

*Frage Netzteil:* in Foren wird oft gesagt 500W reicht aus. Ich  habe nun gelesen, dass es bei Netzteilen eine Leistungskurve gibt, die  Glockenförmig ist. Dort ist das beste Verhältnis von „Verbrauch“ und  Leistung bei etwa der Hälfte des Netzteils zu finden (bei 800W also  400W). Das heißt der Rechner nutzt zwar vielleicht nie mehr als 500W,  aber bei 400W von 800W zur Verfügung stehenden, arbeitet es am  effektivsten (ähnlich wie bei einem Auto, wo man auch an einen Punkt  kommt, wo mehr Sprit verbraucht wird, als Leistung gewonnen wird).
Allerdings habe ich einen Test mit einem i7-920 und GeForce 295, 3GB  RAM, 1TB HD gefunden, 
PC Power Consumption: How Many Watts Do We Need? (page 8) - X-bit labs
da brauchte das system 500W maximal und es wurde ein 750W empfohlen,  statt 1000W. Wenn ich sehe, dass ein solches system schon max. 500W  verbraucht, habe ich Angst, dass ein System mit noch besserer  Grafikkarte (HD 5850) oder später zwei etc. evtl. im Extremfall mehr  brauch. Sodass ich ursprünglich vor hatte ein 600W Netzteil zu nehmen,  aber nun doch überlege, ob 750W oder 800W sicherer wären. Denkt man  jetzt an die glockenkurve, dann wären das bei 800W die 400W, wo das  Netzteil am effizientesten arbeitet, dummer weise gibt es jetzt aber  noch den Umstand, dass zwar Netzteile mit bsp. 800W angegeben werden  aber eine dauerhafte Last z.B. nur auf 600W erzeugen können, die 800W  sind dann um kurze Ausreißer aufzufangen.
Hier kann man den theoretischen Verbrauch von Systemen anzeigen lassen:

Energierechner für Computer - Meisterkuehler

*VORAUSSETZUNGEN:*
*Wieviel Watt:* zur HD5970 steht sie brauche mindestens ein 550W  Netzteil, um den max. load zu befriediegn. Falls in der Zukunft eine  stromhungrige Karte eingebaut wird, dann sollte darauf auch jetzt schon  geachtet werden, oder eben dann auch ein neues Netzteil holen, wenn man  sich ne neue Karte holt.
*Pinanzahl beachten*, falls später GraKa mit  mehr Pin genutzt  wird. (aktuelle High-End brauchen 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin, die HD 5850 brauch  2x 6Pin)
*also 2x 6Pin und 1x 8Pin* wünschenswert (oder 1x6?in, 1x6+2Pin)
*mindestens 80Plus*
*ATX 2.3
 aktive PFC
 guter „ripple“-Wert (kann sonst Systemkomponenten zerstören)
 (leise)*


*Netzteil-Pool:*
*500W:*
# Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA)     67,-
*-/+* 500W bei 300 effektivsten und sinkt langsam gegen Ende, 600W  Mittte effektiv, obenrum steil abflauend (Effizienz: 87/85/82% at  20,50,100% Load) 
*+* sehr geringer ripple noise 9mV 
*-* wird bei load sehr heiß, 70C (nur daher so leise, weil fan  speed gering)
http//www.anandtech.com/show/2613/1
# be quiet Straight Power 500W ATX 2.3 (E7-500W/BN115)    69,-EUR
*+* sehr leise (Achtung andere Straight Power sind lauter)
# Enermax PRO87+ 500W ATX 2.3 (EPG500AWT)        99,- (modu  112,-)
# (interessant Akasa 500W AK-PT050FG-BK, leise, kalt, effizient 86%,  nicht bei Geizhals.at gelistet, kostet 65,-EUR. Achtung nicht Version  FG8-BK)

*530W:*
# be quiet Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106)    49,-EUR
*+* Effizienz: 84%, 80 PLUS 
*-/+* einige sagen leise, andere deutlich höhrbar, bsp. sei Enermax  Pro82+ deutlich leiser
*+* hält ATI 5870 und OC mit 4x4GHz aus.
*-* nicht sicher, ob gute ripple werte
# Cooler Master Real Power M520, 520W ATX 2.3 (RS-520-ASAA-A1)     67,-
# Enermax PRO82+ II 525W ATX 2.3 (EPR525AWT II)    80,- (nicht  ohne II)
# Enermax MODU82+ II 525W ATX 2.3 (EMD525AWT II)    94,-  (Vorsicht alt 82,- ohne heatguard!)

*550W*
# Cougar Power 550W ATX 2.3    73,-EUR
# be quiet Straight Power 550W ATX 2.3 (E7-550W/BN116)    75,-
# Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3    82,-
(Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W, leise, kühl, effizient 82-86%) aber  nur ATX2.2 Empfehlung von anandtech  45,-EUR aber viel bessere Qualität  als man bei 45,- erwarten würde 500W to 550W: 12 Power Supplies Compared - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

*580W*
# be quiet Straight Power 580W ATX 2.3 (E7-CM-580W/BN122)    85,-

*600W:*
# Cooler Master Silent Pro M600, 600W ATX 2.3 (RS-600-AMBA)     77,-
*+/- *siehe Bemerkungen bei 500W
test  Coolermaster Silent Pro M600 Review
# be quiet Straight Power 600W ATX 2.3 (E7-600W/BN117)    82,-
# Enermax PRO87+ 600W ATX 2.3 (EPG600AWT)    118,- (modu +10,-)

*625W:*
# Cooler Master Real Power M620, 620W ATX 2.3 (RS-620-ASAA-A1)     77,-
# Enermax PRO82+ II 625W ATX 2.3 (EPR625AWT II)    100,- (nicht  I)
# Enermax MODU82+ II 625W ATX 2.3 (EMD625AWT II)    115,- (nicht  Version I)

*650W:*
# Seasonic X-Series X-650 650W ATX 2.3 (SS-650KM) (semi-passiv)     136,-
*- *einige sagen es surrt und pfeft sehr stark, was an den Energiespareinstellungen im P55-chipsatz liege. In reviews wird dies  nicht gesagt.

*680W*
# be quiet Straight Power 680W ATX 2.3 (E7-CM-680W/BN123)     108,-
*-* alte 650W ATX 2.2 version pfeift. Desweiteren sollen Spannung  nicht sehr stabil sein. frage, ob immer noch so ist?

*700W:*
# Cooler Master Silent Pro M700, 700W ATX 2.3 (RS-700-AMBA)     85,-
# Cougar Power 700W ATX 2.3    94,-
# Cooler Master Real Power M700, 700W ATX 2.3 (RS-700-ASAA-A1)     97,-
*- (?)* vereinzelt Berichte über „whining/humming“ durch alle Serien  (real power, extreme power) bei 750W modell
review zum 850W  ATX Power Supply Units Roundup. Part VII (page 4) - X-bit labs
review zum real power pro 750W  Introduction - Cooler Master Real Power Pro 750w | [H]ard|OCP
# Cougar CM 700W ATX 2.3    97,-
# be quiet Straight Power 700W ATX 2.3 (E7-700W/BN119)    102,-
# Enermax MODU87+ 700W ATX 2.3 (EMG700AWT)    155,-

*750W*
# Corsair HX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750HX)    120,-
*+* siehe unten (Effizienz: 20=87, 50=90, 100=87%)
# Seasonic X-Series X-750 750W ATX 2.3 (SS-750KM) (semi-passiv)     153,-
*-* frage, ob pfeifen/surren auch bei 750W variante is.

*850W:*
# Corsair HX 850W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-850HX)    140,-
*+* sehr gute Spannungsregulation
*+* niedrigsten ripple wert
*+* modu sehr gut handhabbar (kabel alle flachband)
*+* lange kabel (mit feritkern)
*+* 7 jahre garantie, alle kontaktmöglichkeiten gegeben (umtausch  laut Usern unproblematisch) Achtung 520W-Version surrt
*-/+* DC/DC Technik. einige sagen, sei bei allen herstellern noch  nich ausgereift und kann auch zu Problemen führen, welcher Art, wird  leider verschwiegen.
Corsair HX850W Power Supply - Corsair HX850W Power Supply | [H]ard|OCP


*Optisches Laufwerk etc.:* 
LG Blueray-Player
Cardreader: mit SD-Card-Reader für Kamera


PS: es sollen noch neue i7 für den LGA-1156 kommen. (noch warten? evtl.  auch auf Sandy-Bridge?)  SemiAccurate :: Intel set to launch more LGA-1156 processors soon

ah hier: Sieben neue Intel-Desktop-CPUs im Anmarsch - News - Hardware-Infos (wenn ich das  so sehe, bekomm ich ja richtig lust mir selber einen mit i5  zusammenzustellen)
Nebensächliches:  Acht- und Zwölfkerner von AMD und Intel Core i7-880 im Preisvergleich gelistet - cpu, prozessor
Diskussion „wer hat den längsten“  Hardwareluxx - Kommt bald auch ein Intel Core i7 880?

Naja, is da noch irgendwas anders, oder handelt es sich eigentlich nur  um von Intel selber OCte i7-8xx bzw. i5 (wäre interessant, ob man den  neuen i5 auch über 4GHz kriegt, wo der alte das ja max. 4GHz konnte).


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Wenns ein reiner Spiele PC werden soll, dann würde ich eher AMD nehmen, weil günstiger und ebenso gut.
Da kann man das gesparte Geld in das Upgrade der Grafikkarte stecken, wie eine 6870, wenn di mal kommt.
Ansonsten bietet ein AMD 6 Kerner mehr Leistung als die meisten i7 Intel Prozessoren.


----------



## Birnenmann (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Ja, wäre im Prinzip eine Idee AMD zu nehmen, da besserer Kundendienst und günstiger. Leider hab ich gelesen, ein AMD würde zwar die gleiche GHz-Zahl dastehen haben, aber in Tests würde ein 4x3GHz effektiv auf 4x2,5GHz kommen.
AMD wäre auch interessant, da es da nicht den PCIe 16lane Engpass bei SLI gibt, den der Intel P55 Chipsatz hat.

Ob ein AMD 6-Kerner Sinn macht, weiß ich nicht. Denn soweit ich weiß funktioniert das doch genauso wie bei Intel. Die meisten Programme nutzen 2 CPUs und die wenigsten 4. Die meisten Spiele sind in Tests auf Plattformen mit Dual-Prozessor sogar schneller! 

Desweiteren finde ich den QPI und das DMI bei den Intels gut, das den FSB als Flaschenhals abgelöst hat. Wis ist das bei AMD, da hab ich mich nicht genug eingelesen, durch was haben dei den FSB ersetzt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ja, wäre im Prinzip eine Idee AMD zu nehmen, da besserer Kundendienst und günstiger. Leider hab ich gelesen, ein AMD würde zwar die gleiche GHz-Zahl dastehen haben, aber in Tests würde ein 4x3GHz effektiv auf 4x2,5GHz kommen.


 
Woher hast du das denn? 
Nee, wenn ein AMD 3,4GHz hat, dann hat er sie auch, keine Sorge.
Intel braucht nur etwas weniger Takt um die gleiche Leistung zu erreichen. Daher ist ein i5 750 mit 2,66GHz genauso schnell wie ein AMD 955 mit 3,2GHz.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> AMD wäre auch interessant, da es da nicht den PCIe 16lane Engpass bei SLI gibt, den der Intel P55 Chipsatz hat.


 
Genau, außerdem wird bei USB3/Sata3 keine Lanes geklaut, wie es bei Intel der Fall ist. Zudem hat die SB850 Sata 3 nativ im Chipsatz, bei Intel geht das nur über Zusatzcontroller.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ob ein AMD 6-Kerner Sinn macht, weiß ich nicht. Denn soweit ich weiß funktioniert das doch genauso wie bei Intel. Die meisten Programme nutzen 2 CPUs und die wenigsten 4. Die meisten Spiele sind in Tests auf Plattformen mit Dual-Prozessor sogar schneller!


 
Das ist richtig, ist beim Intel Hexa Core nicht anders. Aber in 1-2 Jahren kann das schon wieder anders aussehen und dann hat man den AMD 6 Kerner eben schon drinne.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Desweiteren finde ich den QPI und das DMI bei den Intels gut, das den FSB als Flaschenhals abgelöst hat. Wis ist das bei AMD, da hab ich mich nicht genug eingelesen, durch was haben dei den FSB ersetzt?


 
Nun ja, AMD hat seit 7 Jahren den Speichercontroller in der CPU, also das, was Intel erst mit 1366/1156 gemacht hat. 
So gesehen war Intel immer sehr rückständig.


----------



## der_knoben (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

So, also wenns ein Spiele PC sein soll, dann nen AMD oder nen Intel i5, mehr braucht man dafür nicht.

Deine Argumentation mit lieber 3*1000EUR als 1*3000EUR ist schon sehr richtig. Wenn man sich heute einen Rechner für 3000EUR kauft, hat man in 5Jahren nicht mehr das aktuellste. Wenn man sich aber alle 2-3JAhre einen PC für 1000EUR kauft, dann ist man up-to-date.

Weiterhin hast du auch recht, dass 4GB RAM ausreichen. Nen Kumpel von mir hat 8GB RAM und seine maximale Auslastung waren mal 3,7GB durch zig Programme und 2 Spiele offen. Wenn sich das in den nächsten 3Jahren ändern sollte, dann kann man noch nachkaufen.
Also deine Argumentation war schon richtig.

So nunmal zum letzten Post: Also ich hab mal nen Test gesehen - hatte jemand hier im Forum verlinkt - wo i7 920 und AMD PhenomII 965 verglichen wurden in Spielen. Bei gleicher GHz-Zahl war der AMD oftmals sogar schneller.
AMD hat schon seit Jahren den RAM Controller in der CPU, daüfr gibts soweit ich weiß den HT-Link.

Ich mach dir gleich mal eine sinvolle und für die nächsten Jahre ausreichende Konfig.

Mal noch ne Frage, was spielt dein Schwager so und in welcher bzw. zukünftiger Auflösung?


----------



## Birnenmann (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Ui 

Dann kann ich mich ja jetzt für meinen Schwager wieder auf die Suche nach nem passenden Mainboard zu ner AMD CPU suchen... ohje, da kommen wir nie zu nem Ende, es sei denn es gäbe jetzt ne Schnellfeuerlösung.

Wie gut ließe sich der AMD denn zur Not übertakten?



> Zitat von quantenslipstream:
> Intel braucht nur etwas weniger Takt um die gleiche Leistung zu  erreichen. Daher ist ein i5 750 mit 2,66GHz genauso schnell wie ein AMD  955 mit 3,2GHz.


ja das meinte ich ja, auf dem Papier kriegt man bei AMD mehr GHz für's Geld als bei Intel, aber in der Praxis ist er dann genauso schnell wie ein Intel.

Zum Sechskerner: ich hab die Preise vom AMD jetzt nicht vor mir. Würde ein 4-Kerner nicht weniger kosten und im ZWeifelsfall kauft man sich dann in der Zukunft sowieso eine neue CPU und kann dann imme rnoch eienn 6-Kerner kaufen. Ob Spiele jetzt in den nächsten 3 Jahren so bald für 6-Kerne programmiert werden...? ich weiß nich, man will sich doch die Märkte auch nich kaputt machen.


----------



## Birnenmann (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Ich mach dir gleich mal eine sinvolle und für die nächsten Jahre ausreichende Konfig.


das wäre echt super nett!



der_knoben schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage, was spielt dein Schwager so und in welcher bzw. zukünftiger Auflösung?



Also ich hab ihn die letzten Tage schon paar mal gefragt er soll mir mal seine Spiele-Favourites auflisten, aber dann ist es immer in den Diskussionen um 4 oder 12GB unter gegangen 

Derzeit hat er sich Siedler 7 gekauft und kann es nicht auf der vollen Auflösung auf seinem Laptop spielen. Er wollte sich zum neuen Rechner nen 26" holen.

Ich hab geraten besser 22" mit 1920x1080, da Grafikkarte weniger beansprucht wird und stromsparender (und er kann HD-Filme auf voller Auflösung gucken). Außerdem finde ich es unangenehm, wenn er damit auch Office machen will, auf nen 26" zu gucken, der dann erst ein scharfes Bild hat, wenn man sich 2m weg setzt.

Die Devise meines Schwagers ist so viel wie geht. Daher hab ich einfach von aktuellen Spielen die Anforderungen gegoogled (GTA4, Metro 2033, BFCBC, Far Cry2) da kam ich zum Schluss, dass ein 4Kerner i5 mit ATI 5850 ausreicht. Er würde aber gerne alle Einstellungen auf maximal haben.


----------



## der_knoben (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

So also ich hab jetzt mal rausgesucht. Wenn es rund 120EUR günstiger sein darf, dann tuts auch der AMD PHenomII x4 965. Ansonsten ist das jetzt die beste AMD-CPU.

Ich schreib gleich noch mehr dazu. Editiere das dann.

So, also obs ein 22" oder 23" mit Full-HD ist, ist eigentlich egal.
Ich finde übrigens das Seitenverhältnis von 16:9 für Office blöd. Bei 16:10 sieht es angenehmer aus. Aber da könntet ihr ja mal in nem Laden gucken, was ihm besser gefällt.

Nun zur Zusammenstellung:

Also die CPU ist die beste von AMD. Diese lässt sich wohl auch recht gut übertakten - besser als die PhenomII-Reihe.
 Aber du hast sicherlich recht, dass man da in 2-3Jahre wahrscheinlich nen Bulldozer oder so draufmachen könnte, AMD hat sich da nicht so mit 10.000 Sockeln in 5Jahren wie bei Intel.
Theoretisch würde also auch ein AMD PHenomIIx4 965 für 160EUR ausreichen.

Das Mainbaord kann USB3 und SATA3. Für Crossfire oder SLI ist es allerdings nicht gerüstet, aber ehrlich gesagt braucht man das auch nicht. Wenn in 3 Jahren die Graka zu schwach ist, kommt eine neue rein und die alte kommt untern Hammer - also bei Ebay oder so.

Die Graka ist die Stärkste die AMD zu bieten hat, würde also  auch für länger halten. Sie bietet  - mal abgesehen von der HD5850 - das beste Paket in sich. Die Rev.2 kann man zwar nicht übertakten, halte ich aber bei Grakas eh nichts von - ist aber jedem selbst überlassen.

Zum RAM: Der ist günstig und ist auch gut - ausreichend wenn man übertakten will.

Zu den Festplatten: Hab eine kleine schnelle rausgesucht, um da das BS drauf zu machen und noch ein paar Programme/Spiele. Die größere dient als Datengrab oder für Spiele. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, BS + Programme auf eine und Spiele und Daten auf die andere, dass das so am besten ist.

Das Gehäuse finde ich ganz schick, obs ihm gefällt ist ne andere frage. Dient also eher als Referenzpreis.

Das Laufwerk war mit der günstigste DVD-Brenner den ich finden konnte, da muss man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht viel reinstecken. Wenns nen Bluray-Laufwerk mit DVD-Brenner werden soll, dann musst du nochmal 60-70EUR draufrechnen.
*EDIT2: *http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Laufwerk...tronics-CH08LS10-SATA-retail_i8765_114494.htm

Das Netzteil: Ist sehr günstig und wird hier im Forum des öfteren empfohlen.

CPU-Kühler: Das ist sowas wie die eierlegende Wollmichsau, er ist günstig und Leistungsstark. Was will man mehr. Ansonsten wäre der EKL Brocken noch ne gute alternative.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Wie gut ließe sich der AMD denn zur Not übertakten?


 
Recht einfach, weil die Top Modelle bei AMD alle einen freien Multi haben.
Einfach Multi erhöhen und fertig.
Intel lässt sich den freien Multi sehr teuer bezahlen, wie man am 975/980 sehen kann.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> ja das meinte ich ja, auf dem Papier kriegt man bei AMD mehr GHz für's Geld als bei Intel, aber in der Praxis ist er dann genauso schnell wie ein Intel.


 
Die Intel CPUs kosten aber immer noch mehr. 
Und du kaufst ja nicht nur die CPU, du musst du Plattform kaufen und das macht es eben teuer, da gute Intel Boards teuer sind.
Für den Preis eines Top Mainboards bei AMD (Crosshair 4 Formula) bekommt man beim 1366 Sockel gerade mal das absolute Minimum.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Zum Sechskerner: ich hab die Preise vom AMD jetzt nicht vor mir. Würde ein 4-Kerner nicht weniger kosten und im ZWeifelsfall kauft man sich dann in der Zukunft sowieso eine neue CPU und kann dann imme rnoch eienn 6-Kerner kaufen. Ob Spiele jetzt in den nächsten 3 Jahren so bald für 6-Kerne programmiert werden...? ich weiß nich, man will sich doch die Märkte auch nich kaputt machen.


 
Der 4 Kerner reicht locker für alle Spiele, aber der 6 Kerner bietet eben Reserven für Games, die mal rauskommen, so hält der noch ein Stück länger und das bei einem Aufpreis von gerade mal 50€.
DEr 1366 6 Kerner ist eigentlich viel zu teuer, für den 1156 wird es keine 6 Kerner geben.
Nächstes Jahr kommt Intel mit Sandy Bridge, für den neue Sockel notwenig werden, sodass die aktuellen Sockel auslaufen werden.
Die neue CPU Generation von AMD wird auch für den aktuellen AM3 Sockel erscheinen, so kann man auf jetztige Boards später mal 8 Kerner draufsetzen.


----------



## Birnenmann (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Danke euch beiden!

Ich werd meinen Schwager mal fragen, ob er sich mit der AMD-Zusammenstellung anfreunden könnte.

PS: Wegen dem Bildschrim - da ging es nicht um 22 oder 23, sondern um 22 oder 26. 26 finde ich unpraktisch. Aber er meinte er habe davor gestanden und 26 sei gut gewesen. 
Mit 16:10 für Office stimme ich auch zu. Aber die werden ja immer seltener, vor allem 22" mit Auflösung 1920x1200, viele 22 sind ja mit 1680xirgendwas. Leider setzt sich 16:9 ja immer mehr durch.


----------



## der_knoben (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Also ich hab auch nen TFT mit 1680x1050 und mal ehrlich, den Unterschied sieht man eigentlich gar nicht.
Ich meine nen 26" ist schon echt klasse, aber für direkt davor sitzen eigentlich zu groß. Und ich denke er braucht kein so großen Desktop um den mit allen möglichen Fenstern voll zu knallen.


----------



## fel!x (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Also nur um das klarzustellen: Die Größe (22 oder 26 Zoll) ist egal. Es zählt die Auflösung, also die Pixel, die die Grafikkarte berechnen muss. Daher sind die Anforderrungen an die Grafikkarte gleich, egal bei welcher Größe, solange die Auflösung gleich ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Du kannst auch einen 60 Zoll Fernseher dranhängen, ist egal, da er nur maximal Full HD Auflösung haben kann und das gibts schon bei 22 Zoll PC Monitoren.


----------



## fel!x (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



> Du kannst auch einen 60 Zoll Fernseher dranhängen, ist egal, da er nur maximal Full HD Auflösung haben kann und das gibts schon bei 22 Zoll PC Monitoren.



Genau das wollte ich sagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Und auf dem 60 Zoll Fernseher siehts nicht besser aus, nur weil größer. 
Alles wirk gröber, sieht aus wie im Raster. Nicht mein Ding.


----------



## fel!x (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Ausser bei genügend abstand...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Funktastatur FTW.


----------



## Birnenmann (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

hehe

genau das habe ich auch schon zu ihm gesagt, er müsse dann mit ner Funktastatur von seienr couch aus spielen. Da gibt es übrigens ne schöne Recnung, die oben in meinem megalangen Text drin steht. optimal, bei optimalem Abstand sind 100ppi. hat man 1920x1080 bei 21,5" dann kommt man auf 102ppi. hat man die gleiche Auflösung auf 26" is man bei 84ppi, dann hat man wie quantenslipstream sagte quasi "Raster", also es sieht verpixelt aus, wenn man vor dem 26" direkt davor sitzt.

Aber das is ja nur ein Nebenschauplatz  Ich werd jetzt erstmal bisschen zu den vorgeschlagenen Teilen für das AMD-System googlen und hören was mein Schwager meint.

Eins weiß ich schon die Samsung F3s werde ich austauschen gegen ne WD. Aber das ist ja reine Geschmackssache. Geht mal auf xbitlabs.com -> storage, da gibt es in mehreren Zeitabständen immer mal wieder einen Test mit dem Titel "1TB Roundup" (seht euch ruhig auch mal die Test von 2009 an, bei dem aktuellen sind nicht alle Modelle berücksichtigt, wobei die shcon sehr akribisch vorgehen, die Testen sogar unterschiedliche Firmware-Versionen der gleichen HDD). 
Zusammen mit den schlechten Support Erfahrungen, die ich mit Samsung gemacht hab und der großen Serienstreuung tendiere ich dann eher zu den dort getesteten WDs.


----------



## Birnenmann (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Hätte noch ne Frage zu den features des vorgeschlagenen AMD 6Kerners.

Hat AMD auch so eine Turbo-Boost Technologie?

Beim i7-860 is es ja so, dass alle 4Kerne mit 2,8GHz laufen, werden nur zwei oder 1 Kern genutzt erhöht sich die Geschwindigkeit der beiden oder des einen Kerns auf bis zu 3,46GHz. Das halte ich für sinnvoll, wo es ja immer noch viele Spiele gibt die auf 2 oder gar nur 1 Kern laufen.

Sprich man kauft zwar 4x2,8 hat aber bei "2Kern-Spielen" quasi 3,46GHz.

Auf der Seite vorher hat quantenslipstream ja gesagt, dass der AMD 4x3,2GHz effektiv so schnell ist wie der i5 4x2,67GHz.

wie is das beim höchsten 4 und 6 Kerner AMD?
4x3,4 wären dann effektiv wie 4x2,87, wobei ich aber den Vorteil bei Intel hab, dass sich die 2,87 ohne overclocking alleine auf 3,4 hochschrauben, wenn ich nur 2 der 4 CPUs nutze.
6x3,2 AMD, 4kerne werden derzeit höchstens genutzt (eher 2), also 4x3,2 die ich wirklich nutze. Effektiv sind es dann aber ca. 4x2,67. Wenn ich dann ein Spiel mit 2Kernen Spiele, dann bleibe ich bei 2x2,67, beim Intel kann ich dann für 2 der 4 Kerne aber mit 3,4 spielen.
ODER gibt es den Turbo-Boost auch bei AMD?

Wie hoch kann man den 4x3,4 und den 6x3,2 übertakten und wieviel wäre das dann effektiv im Vergleich zum Intel (i5 und i7 auf 1566 Sockel lassen sich bis 4GHz OCen, i7 auf 1366 is nicht so weit OC-bar).

Oder sind die Unterschiede in der Praxis eh so minimal, dass ich mir hier um sonst ins Hemd mache? (dass 0,2 mehr oder weniger nix ausmacht is, mir klar, aber 0,6-0,8 mehr vllt. dann doch).


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Die AMD 6 Kerner haben auch einen Turbo Modus.
Allerdings kannst du den Turbo Modus in die Tonne treten, und zwar bei AMD und bei Intel.
Der von Intel lohnt sich nur, wenn nur ein Kern aktiv ist, dann taktet er so hoch, dass es sich lohnt, bei 2 oder 4 Kerner merkt man das nicht mehr, weils nur noch eine Stufe ist und ob nun 2,8 oder 2,9GHz ist, ist völlig Wayne...
Der 965 miz 3,4GHz ist dem i5 750 überlegen und ebenso dem i7 860 (der SMT Krempel bremst in Spielen ungemein, daher sollte man das entweder abschalten oder eher eine CPU nehmen, die das erst gar nicht hat).
Der AMD 1090T zieht allen davon, dank seiner 2 Kerne mehr kann er sich von den Intel etwas absetzen und dank freien Multi kann man den auch sehr leicht übertakten.
Bei den Intel Prozessoren kann man das nur über den Referenztakt machen und da muss man sich eben mit auskennen wie das geht, gerade wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat, ist Einlesen sehr wichtig, ansonsten gehts schon mal daneben.

Entscheident ist aber immer, dass man dem Prozessor schadet (Elektromigration ist das Schlagwort), je weiter er übertaktet wird. Der Stromverbrauch steigt auch exorbitant an, sodass sehr starkes Übertakten alles andere als sinnvoll ist.
Übertakten sollte daher eigentlich eine Art "Sport" sein um zu sehen, was der Prozessor kurzfristig schafft, aber man sollte es nicht langfristig so betreiben.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Als Mobo wäre das ASUS Crosshair IV Formula zu empfehlen....


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Aber unnötig, da man ja keine Höchstleistungen in Sachen OC aufstellen will.
Ein 870er Brett reicht völlig, gerade für den 1090T.


----------



## Birnenmann (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

@quantenslipstream

bzügl. 6kerner AMD, turbo, etc.

Wenn der das auch kann dann ist ja alles in Butter!

Aber noch was zu den Turbostufen bei den Intels. Ich hatte da ne Tabelle gefunden. Da hat sich gezeigt, dass die 4 und 6 Kerner der i7-9xx Reihe quasi gar nix davon profitieren (weil nur bei 1-Kern-Betrieb Steiegrung um 0,2GHz), ABER die i7-8xx 4Kerner sehr wohl. Bei den i5ern is es wiederum unerheblich. Die i7-8xx Reihe is die einzige die 5 Stufen kann (bei 1Kern), die eigentliche High-End-Riege kann nur 1 Stufe (133MHz), da kann man es eben gleich bleiben lassen.

Zum i7-860:
ohne Turbo: 4-Core: 2,8GHz
4-Core: 2,93 GHz
3-Core: 2,93 GHz
2-Core: 3,33 GHz
1-Core: 3,46 GHz

ne komplette Tabelle findet sich hier (ich hatte noch ne bessere Übersicht und hardwareluxx, mag ich auch nich sonderlich, aber für auf die schnelle): Hardwareluxx - Core i7-870, i7-860 und i5-750 - und Clarkdale

Ist aber wie du auch sagtest unerheblich, wenn das in der Praxis gar nicht so dolle funktioniert. Ich mein, ich hab mich auch schon gefragt, wie die CPU klug entscheidet, ob sie bei nem Spiel jetzt mehr davon hat den turbo auszulassen oder zwei mit turbo zu fahren oder einen mit turbo, aber dafür dann eben drei tote Kerne hat, quasi.


Was das übertakten angeht.

Ich hatte es nur als letzte Maßnahme vorgesehen, um in 2-3Jahre die Neuanschaffung hinauszuzögern. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch Angst, dass alles zu heiß wird, weil man sich dann das Lüftungskonzept doch nicht ideal durchdacht hat und dann am Ende was kaputt geht, vom stromverbrauch ist es natürlich suboptimal.
Ich hatte es ganz zu Anfang meienr Recherche übrigens vollkommen ausgeschlossen, da ich mir gedahct habe, dass man nciht einfach mal bisschen in den BIOS einstellungen rumwerkelt und das dann shcon gut geht. Ich bin bei sowas immer sehr vorsichtig.
Ich wusste allerdings auch, dass es Mainboards mit OC per Knopfdruck gibt, da hatte ich die bedenken, dass die Technik das vielleicht auch nciht ordentlich genug macht (ich hab auch was dagegen Sachen einfach laufen zu lassen ohne sie selber überprüft zu haben, was weiß ich denn, was der Knopf da für Einstellungen vornimmt und am Ende was völlig unbeabsichtigtes rauskommt. Ich bin da ein bisschen ein sicherheitsfanatiker, auch wenne s lachhaft is, aber ich gehe sogar meine Spam-Box durch, weil ich Angst hab es könnten wichtige mails drin verschütt gegangen sein.)

Dann hab ich aber vom MSI P55 GD85 gelesen, dass ist auch in meinem Eingangspost mit Test verlinkt, dass hat einen i7 über längere Zeit stabil auf 4GHz gebracht, vom menschlichen Auge der Tester überwacht. Der Knopf dieses Boards soll angeblich das beste sein, was sie je an Boards mit OC-Knopf getestet haben. Naja,...

Wär jetzt cool, wenn es genau dieses Board für den AMD gäbe. Allerdings würde ich allein aus Gründen der Hersteller/Händler-Garantie in den ersten 3 Jahren nicht übertakten.


PS: mal ne Frage zu Lüftungskonzepten, wenn man nicht grad ein OC-System mit "Kernkraftwerk" betreibt, dann reicht doch der CPU-Lüfter, GraKa-Lüfter und NT-Lüfter, oder? Wenn ich selber zusammenbauen müsste würd eich wieder 2 Monate rumlesen und Luftstromdiagramme und so'n scheiß lesen, aus übertriebener Gründlichkeit heraus. Wenn ich die Teile kaufe und dann aber bei jemandem der das gewerblich mach tzusammenbauen lasse, kann ich doch bestimmt davon ausgehen, dass der da auch ncih mehr von weiß und auch einfahc nur die Lüfter anschließt und wo er grad denkt ins Gehäuse setzt, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Zum i7-860:
> ohne Turbo: 4-Core: 2,8GHz
> 4-Core: 2,93 GHz
> 3-Core: 2,93 GHz
> ...


 
Die Idee ist ansich nicht so schlecht, nur leider in der Praxis vollkommen daneben, weil eben *ein Game* nicht mehr nur auf *ein Kern* speziell läuft.
Das ist nur bei sehr alten Spielen der Fall, also 6 Jahre und älter und die laufen auch so auf einem i7 860 oder AMD Athlon X2 ().
Daher kannst du den Turbo Modus für ein Kern vergessen, den wirst du nicht sehen.
Heutige Games laufen in der Regel auf 3 Kernen optimal, da sie von der Xbox kommen (diese Konsole ist der Maßstab für die Game Entwickler) und da bringt der i7 860 nichts mehr, ebenso wie der i7 920/930.
Da hat der AMD eben den Vorteil, dass er dann die drei Kerne hochtakten kann und zwar recht gut (von 3,2 auf 3,6GHz, wenn ich nicht irre).
Ob man davon aber was im Game merkt, ist die andere Sache, denn die Spiele laufen ja schon flüssig und ob nun 60 Frames oder 64 Frames ist nun wirklich egal.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Was das übertakten angeht.
> 
> Ich wusste allerdings auch, dass es Mainboards mit OC per Knopfdruck gibt, da hatte ich die bedenken, dass die Technik das vielleicht auch nciht ordentlich genug macht (ich hab auch was dagegen Sachen einfach laufen zu lassen ohne sie selber überprüft zu haben, was weiß ich denn, was der Knopf da für Einstellungen vornimmt und am Ende was völlig unbeabsichtigtes rauskommt. Ich bin da ein bisschen ein sicherheitsfanatiker, auch wenne s lachhaft is, aber ich gehe sogar meine Spam-Box durch, weil ich Angst hab es könnten wichtige mails drin verschütt gegangen sein.)
> 
> ...


 
Das Board ist ja nicht gerade die günstigste.
Bei AMD bekommst du das Crosshair 4 Formula, das man sogar bequem über Windows übertakten kann, da AMD dafür eine Software anbietet (sowas gibts bei Intel nicht).
Einfach "on the fly" übertakten und direkt sehen, was es bringt, ist eine feine Sache und erfordert auch nicht viel Kenntniss, da man alles genau ablesen kann, bzw. man Profile auswählen kann, die man gerne hätte.
Da ich das Formula habe und das auch testen konnte, war ich davon schon sehr begeistert, auch wenn ein richtiger OCen natürlich alles im Bios macht, da man dort die wirkliche "Handhabe" hat. 
Aber für einen OC Anfänger eine feine Sache.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> PS: mal ne Frage zu Lüftungskonzepten, wenn man nicht grad ein OC-System mit "Kernkraftwerk" betreibt, dann reicht doch der CPU-Lüfter, GraKa-Lüfter und NT-Lüfter, oder? Wenn ich selber zusammenbauen müsste würd eich wieder 2 Monate rumlesen und Luftstromdiagramme und so'n scheiß lesen, aus übertriebener Gründlichkeit heraus. Wenn ich die Teile kaufe und dann aber bei jemandem der das gewerblich mach tzusammenbauen lasse, kann ich doch bestimmt davon ausgehen, dass der da auch ncih mehr von weiß und auch einfahc nur die Lüfter anschließt und wo er grad denkt ins Gehäuse setzt, oder?


 
Wenn du ein gutes Gehäuse nimmst (und ich nehme mal an, dass du das machen wirst, da das Budget das ja zulässt), dann hast du darin einen sehr guten Airflow, du wirst also keine Probleme mit Überhitzung haben, auch bei OC nicht.
Ein guter CPU Kühler ist natürlich ein Muss, so oder so, würde ich mir auch sofort mitkaufen, damit der schon da ist, wenn du mal OCen wilst, denn dann noch extra was umbauen ist einfach blöd.


----------



## Birnenmann (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Also ich wüsste nicht, was meinen Schwager jetzt noch vom Kauf eines AMD abhalten sollte.
Es ist am Ende wie immer: es wird nix so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wurde. Es werden zwar immer Benchmarktests zitiert und so, aber das sind ja auch nicht 1:1 übertragbare Tatbestände.

Selbst, wenn der AMD irgendwie langsamer sein sollte als ein Intel, dann macht es am Ende eh keinen Unterschied, oder? Das dachte ich von Anfang an sowieso. Ich habe mich nur auf diese ganze Diskussion eingelassen, weil ich am Anfang Probleme hatte meinen Schwager zu überzeugen, dass ein i7-975/980X Rechner keinen Mehrnutzen bringt, mittlerweile glaubt er mir ja, das auch ein i7-860 dicke reichen würde. Es würde ihn aber dennoch interessieren, was ihr von dem Angebot haltet (die Grafiken, die ich angehängt habe). Das hat er sich von einem Händler machen lassen. Könnt ihr mir nochmal bisschen den Rücken stärken bezüglich der Ablehnung des i7-975X? Ich bin mal gespannt was er sagt, wenn ich jetzt mit nem AMD ankomme  der i7-860 war ja schon ein Kompromiss für ihn. Er würde dann aber auch eine Mediamarkt-Kombination in Betracht ziehen. Habe ich ja alles im ersten Post geschrieben.

Zusammenfassung:
- Bitte mal kurz bestätigen, dass ich recht habe, dass ein i7-975X verschwendetes Geld ist, oder begrüdnen warum nicht.
- bitte mal kurz zum mediamarkt-angebot Stellung nehmen. Ich habe ja bereits meine Bedenken geäußert.

so danach kann ich dann entspannt am AMD weiter konfigurieren mit eurer Hilfe.


----------



## Birnenmann (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

So, ich hab mal Knobens Zusammenstellung durchgeschaut.

Da hab ich noch ne Frage:

1. Das Cooler Master Silence Netzteil 500W. Das hab ich ja auch in meinem ersten Post selber als Möglichkeit aufgeführt, aber dabei geshcrieben, dass es zwar den besten ripple wert hat (wichtig, damit das Netzteil nicht andere Komponenten schädigt) und super leise udn effizient ist, aber 70C heiß wird!!! Das ist so leise, weil der Lüfter so wenig dreht. Is das nicht irre heiß (Lebensdauer)?
Cooler Master Silent Pro PSUs - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Desweiteren ist für mich immer noch nicht die Sache mit den Leistungskurven geklärt (siehe Einganspost, wobei ich es euch nicht übel nehme, wenn ihr meinen langen post nichtgelesen habt)

2. wieso HD 8570. ist der Unterschied zur 5850 nicht genauso gering wie die Geschichte mit den CPU-Taktraten, die ich mit quantenslipstream durchgegangen bin? Link GraKas mit zwei verschiedenen CPUs, kann man ja auch die GraKas bei vergleichen http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/cpus-and-games-2010_12.html#sect0

PS: bezügl. SATA-3, ich les grad bei AMD, können die Mainboards zwar SATA-3 ohne Grafikeinbußen, aber die AMD CPUs unterstüzen es nicht. Heißt ein Board mit SATA3 würde erst beim nächssten CPU Upgrade in 3 Jahren voll genutzt werden, oder? https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=710368


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Also ich wüsste nicht, was meinen Schwager jetzt noch vom Kauf eines AMD abhalten sollte.
> Es ist am Ende wie immer: es wird nix so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wurde. Es werden zwar immer Benchmarktests zitiert und so, aber das sind ja auch nicht 1:1 übertragbare Tatbestände.


 
Die Benchmarks zeigen letztendlich auch, dass die Prozessoren recht dicht zusammen sind und entscheident ist halt immer noch die Grafikkarte, mit der steht und fällt der Gaming Rechner.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn der AMD irgendwie langsamer sein sollte als ein Intel, dann macht es am Ende eh keinen Unterschied, oder?


 
Genau, wenn der AMD irgendwann mal zu langsam für ein Game sein sollte, dann reißt der Intel auch keine Bäume mehr aus.

Der Vorteil bei AMD ist dann, dass man auf den Bulldozer wechseln kann, da der kompatibel mit AM3 sein wird. Bei Intel müssten man sich alles neu kaufen.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Das dachte ich von Anfang an sowieso. Ich habe mich nur auf diese ganze Diskussion eingelassen, weil ich am Anfang Probleme hatte meinen Schwager zu überzeugen, dass ein i7-975/980X Rechner keinen Mehrnutzen bringt, mittlerweile glaubt er mir ja, das auch ein i7-860 dicke reichen würde.


 
Natürlich würde auch ein i7 860 reichen. Nur ist der Sockel 1156 leider nicht zukunftssicher, Intel wird nächsten Jahr neue Sockel vorstellen.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung:
> - Bitte mal kurz bestätigen, dass ich recht habe, dass ein i7-975X verschwendetes Geld ist, oder begrüdnen warum nicht.
> - bitte mal kurz zum mediamarkt-angebot Stellung nehmen. Ich habe ja bereits meine Bedenken geäußert.


 
Der i7 975 hat praktisch keinen Vorteil zu einem günstigeren i7 oder einem AMD 6 Kerner.
Die CPU ist bei Benchern sehr beliebt, weil man sie sehr weit übertakten kann (mit Trockeneis und Co.), das ist aber für den normalen User nicht wichtig und sollte auch nur sehr selten geschehen, da die CPU darunter schon sehr leidet.

Zum Media Markt Angebot:

Der letzte Schrott. 
Der Prozessor ist OK, aber den Rest kannst du vergessen, das Mainboard mit H57 Chipsatz ist für ein Office Rechner geeignet, die RAMs sind zu langsam, die Grafikkarte ist völlig veraltet, sie bietet kein DX11. Die Festplatte ist zu langsam, das Netzteil wird nicht erwähnt, also irgendein billiger Kram verbaut.
Kurzum, ein sehr schlecht ausgewählter Computer, der überhaupt nicht aufeinander abgestimmt ist.
Typisch Media Markt eben und daher sollte man bei Media Markt auch keine Computer kaufen.
Dass der Preis lächerlich ist, erwähne ich nur am Rande. 



Birnenmann schrieb:


> so danach kann ich dann entspannt am AMD weiter konfigurieren mit eurer Hilfe.


 
Ich halte AMD für die bessere Partie, aber mit einem i7 930 fährst du natürlich auch nicht schlecht, keine Frage. Ein 1156 System würde ich aber nicht nehmen, gerade im Hinblick, dass das System eine Weile halten soll und man eventuell noch nachrüsten will.
Vielleicht gibts bei 1366 irgendwann mal günstigere 6 Kerner, keine Ahnung.
Bei AMD kommt der Bulldozer und der passt dann auf aktuelle AM3 Boards.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal Knobens Zusammenstellung durchgeschaut.
> 
> Da hab ich noch ne Frage:
> 
> ...


 
Bei deinem Budget würde ich zum Seasonic X-650 greifen, das non-plus-Ultra in diesem Preisbereich und zwei Klassen besser als das Cooler Master.
Natürlich auch teurer, aber man bekommt was.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> 2. wieso HD 8570. ist der Unterschied zur 5850 nicht genauso gering wie die Geschichte mit den CPU-Taktraten, die ich mit quantenslipstream durchgegangen bin? Link GraKas mit zwei verschiedenen CPUs, kann man ja auch die GraKas bei vergleichen Intel Core i7-975 EE and Core i5-750 in Contemporary Games (page 12) - X-bit labs


 
Die 5870 bietet derzeit das beste Leistungsangebot im Verhältnis zur Stromaufnahme. Die GTX 480 ist zwar noch einen Ticken besser, aber auch deutlich lauter und heißer.
Die 5850 würde sicher auch für DX11 in Full HD reichen, aber die 5870 ist eben doch den vielleicht entscheidenen Schritt schneller.
Man kann natürlich jetzt eine 5850 kaufen und dann im nächsten Jahr auf eine 6870 wechseln, dann spart man etwas Geld, weil die 5850 bis dahin locker reichen wird.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> PS: bezügl. SATA-3, ich les grad bei AMD, können die Mainboards zwar SATA-3 ohne Grafikeinbußen, aber die AMD CPUs unterstüzen es nicht. Heißt ein Board mit SATA3 würde erst beim nächssten CPU Upgrade in 3 Jahren voll genutzt werden, oder? https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=710368


 
Das hast du genau falsch herum gelesen. 
Die AM3 Mainboards mit Sata 3 im Chipsatz bieten die vollen 500MB/s an, damit sie die volle Leistung entfalten könnten, der 1156 Sockel von Intel kann das nicht, der bietet nur 250MB/s an, da ihm die Lanes dazu fehlen.
Daher ist Intel auch gezwungen den Sockel zu entsorgen um das Problem mit den fehlenden Lanes zu kompensieren.


----------



## Birnenmann (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hast du genau falsch herum gelesen.
> Die AM3 Mainboards mit Sata 3 im Chipsatz bieten die vollen 500MB/s an, damit sie die volle Leistung entfalten könnten, der 1156 Sockel von Intel kann das nicht, der bietet nur 250MB/s an, da ihm die Lanes dazu fehlen.
> Daher ist Intel auch gezwungen den Sockel zu entsorgen um das Problem mit den fehlenden Lanes zu kompensieren.



Oh, das kommt daher, dass ich diesen Satz dort gelesen hatte "Die einzige Southbridge die SATA 6Gbps unterstützt ist bisher AMDs  SB850. Da musst du noch ein wenig auf AMDs 890GX bzw- FX warten."

Ist das falsch oder nur überholt?

In dem Zusammenhang fallen mir noch ein paar Fragen ein. 
Danke übrigens für die Geduld und ausführliche Beantwortung jeder einzelner meiner Fragen!

Die Frage: der 1099T ist doch der AMD 6x3,2GHz, oder? Da gehen alle drei Kerne gleichzeitig auf 3,6GHz, wenn die anderen nicht genutzt werden, ok.

Bei dem 4x3,4GHz mit Bezeichnung 965 (Deneb). Da find eich aber keien Angabe zum turbo, oder hat der keinen?
Daneben gibt es noch den 960T (Zosma). Ich würde jetzt mal vermuten, dass das T für Turbo steht und der 965 wirklich keinen hat. Der 960 wird mit 4x3,0 angegeben und im Turbo mit 3,4GHz. Da sind es dann aber nur 2 die auf 3,4GHz hochgehen, oder auch drei wie beim 6-Kerner?
Dann gibt es noch den Zusatz GX und FX. Ich bin eigentlich grad aufm Sprung und war heut den ganzen Tag beshcäftigt. Ich frag setzt mich morgen nochmal mit der Sache auseinander. 
Aber auf die schnelle bin ich jetzt soweit gekommen, dass GX und FX sowas wie H55/57 und P55 ist. Bei einem is ne GraKa mit drin, weil für den Office-Bereich gedacht und bei den anderen fehlt er, weil man sich ja eh ne gescheite GraKa fürs Gaming dazu kaufen muss. und was macht jetzt noch mal welcher, muss ich nach dem FX oder dem GX suchen? Da wurde auch irgendwo was davon geredet, dass einer der beiden Chipsätze genauso wie bei Intel nur 8lanes kann und der andere volle 16x lanes... ???

Ich hab übrigens mit meinem Schwager gesprochen und er wäre jetzt auch einverstanden nen AMD zu nehmen.

Wenn ich mir diese ganze Sockel-Kacke angucke, dann ist das auf lange Sicht, wie du sagtest, auch wirklich das beste. Selbst wenn ich jetzt statt dem 1156 nochmal was für den 1366 zusammensuche, dann is ja imemr noch nich sicher wwo die Reise hingeht. Außerdem hatte ich die i7-920/930 weggelassen, weil wenn man mal nur die CPUs betrachtet, der i7-930 bei gleichem Takt wie der 30,-EUR günstigere i7-860, den turbo nicht so gut Nutzen kann wie die i7-8xx Reihe. Aber is jetzt eh egal. Ich denke es läuft auf AMD hinaus. Is nur noch die Frage, ob 965 oder 1099T.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Oh, das kommt daher, dass ich diesen Satz dort gelesen hatte "Die einzige Southbridge die SATA 6Gbps unterstützt ist bisher AMDs SB850. Da musst du noch ein wenig auf AMDs 890GX bzw- FX warten."


 
Die SB850 ist bei allen AMD 8xx Chipsätzen verbaut, also auch beim 870, 880G, 890GX und 890FX.
Wenn du also ein AMD Mainboard kaufst, wie das Crosshair, KLICK
dann hast du nativ in der SB850 Sata 3 und USB 3 ist per Controller dabei.
Ich empfehle, wenn AMD, dann eh nur noch den 8xx Chipsatz.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Die Frage: der 1099T ist doch der AMD 6x3,2GHz, oder? Da gehen alle drei Kerne gleichzeitig auf 3,6GHz, wenn die anderen nicht genutzt werden, ok.


 
Genau, so ist es gedacht.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Bei dem 4x3,4GHz mit Bezeichnung 965 (Deneb). Da find eich aber keien Angabe zum turbo, oder hat der keinen?


 
Der hat keinen Turbo Modus.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Daneben gibt es noch den 960T (Zosma). Ich würde jetzt mal vermuten, dass das T für Turbo steht und der 965 wirklich keinen hat. Der 960 wird mit 4x3,0 angegeben und im Turbo mit 3,4GHz. Da sind es dann aber nur 2 die auf 3,4GHz hochgehen, oder auch drei wie beim 6-Kerner?


 
Da musst du unterscheiden.
Der 965 auf Deneb Basis hat 3,4GHz Standardtakt, keinen Turbo Modus.
Der 960T basiert auf den Thuban und hat 3GHz und Turbo Modus.
Es ist praktisch ein 6 Kerner, bei dem 2 Kerne deaktiviert sind (und die man eventuell auch freischalten kann).
Ob bei dem jetzt aber drei der vier Kerne hochtakten oder nur zwei, weiß ich nicht. Spielt auch keine Rolle, da man den eh nicht separat kaufen kann, den gibts nur im OEM Bereich.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Dann gibt es noch den Zusatz GX und FX. Ich bin eigentlich grad aufm Sprung und war heut den ganzen Tag beshcäftigt. Ich frag setzt mich morgen nochmal mit der Sache auseinander.
> Aber auf die schnelle bin ich jetzt soweit gekommen, dass GX und FX sowas wie H55/57 und P55 ist. Bei einem is ne GraKa mit drin, weil für den Office-Bereich gedacht und bei den anderen fehlt er, weil man sich ja eh ne gescheite GraKa fürs Gaming dazu kaufen muss. und was macht jetzt noch mal welcher, muss ich nach dem FX oder dem GX suchen? Da wurde auch irgendwo was davon geredet, dass einer der beiden Chipsätze genauso wie bei Intel nur 8lanes kann und der andere volle 16x lanes... ???


 
Also, dann entknote ich das mal.
Der 870 Chipsatz bietet 16 Lanes an, wie jeder Grafikport auch. Crossfire ist aber nicht möglich, da es entweder keinen zweiten Slot gibt, oder wenn einer da ist, der nur mit 4 Lanes angebunden ist.
Der 880G ist wie der 870, nur eben mit einer Onboardgrafik.
Der 890GX bietet ebenfalls eine Onboardgrafik und Crossfire mit 2x 8 Lanes an, wie also auch ein P55 das macht, oder eben 1x 16 Lanes bei einer Grafikkarte (man kennt das ja, wie es läuft).
Die Onboard wird übrigens automatisch deaktiviert, sobald eine Graka in den Slot gesteckt wird. Spielt also keine Rolle ob du eine Onboard hast oder nicht, die hat keine Auswirkung auf die Grafikkarte, die du einbaust.
Der 890FX ist das Maximum bei AMD, der bietet volle 2x 16 Lanes für Crossfire an.
Dazu gibts noch weitere Aufstockungen wie beim Crossfire (das ich verlinkt hatte), das bietet CrossfireX an (also 4 Grafikkarten)
Also praktisch das, was ein 1366 Mainboard auch bietet. Beim 1156 musst du ein Board mit Zusatzcontroller haben, da du sonst die 2x 16 Lanes nicht hast.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens mit meinem Schwager gesprochen und er wäre jetzt auch einverstanden nen AMD zu nehmen.


 
Du hast bei AMD ebenso mehr als genug Leistung wie bei Intel, nur dass man bei AMD halt etwas weniger bezahlt.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diese ganze Sockel-Kacke angucke, dann ist das auf lange Sicht, wie du sagtest, auch wirklich das beste. Selbst wenn ich jetzt statt dem 1156 nochmal was für den 1366 zusammensuche, dann is ja imemr noch nich sicher wwo die Reise hingeht. Außerdem hatte ich die i7-920/930 weggelassen, weil wenn man mal nur die CPUs betrachtet, der i7-930 bei gleichem Takt wie der 30,-EUR günstigere i7-860, den turbo nicht so gut Nutzen kann wie die i7-8xx Reihe. Aber is jetzt eh egal. Ich denke es läuft auf AMD hinaus. Is nur noch die Frage, ob 965 oder 1099T.


 
Wenn du ein wenig auf die Zukunft schaust und auch nicht so oft am Rechner rumschrauben willst, dann solltest du dir den 6 Kerner 1090T gönnen (einen 1099T gibts nicht ).
Zusammen mit dem Crosshair 4 Formula, 4GB RAM (oder 8GB) und einer 5870 hast du Spieleperformance der ersten Reihe zu einem Preis, der sich um die 1200€ bewegen wird (abhängig von den anderen Komponenten).
Mehr braucht man für einen heutigen, schnellen Gaming Rechner einfach nicht ausgeben.
Ein 980 X auf einem Ramapge 3 Extreme und einer GTX 480 würde sicher ein paar Frames mehr bringen, würde aber auch das doppelte kosten (oder das dreifache) und wenn der AMD zu langsam werden sollte, ist auch der Intel am Ende. So wäre dann ein Upgrade bei AMD günstiger, weil einfach weniger bezahlt.
Und du hast eben durch den AM3 Sockel die Möglichkeit in 2 Jahren einen 8 Kerner draufzubauen.
Bei Intel wirds das nicht geben, dann sind schon längs wieder neue Sockel draußen und die wollen auch wieder bezahlt werden.


----------



## der_knoben (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Also nen Crosshair 4 Formula braucht er doch gar nicht. Das Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 reicht doch völlig aus, da er doch wahrscheinlich nicht Corssfire betreiben wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Also nen Crosshair 4 Formula braucht er doch gar nicht. Das Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 reicht doch völlig aus, da er doch wahrscheinlich nicht Corssfire betreiben wird.


 
Braucht er auch nicht, aber es bietet Features, die eben das Gigabyte nicht hat.


----------



## Birnenmann (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Hallo,

leute entschuldigt, dass ich mich erst heut wieder melde, war anderweitig ausgelastet. Bin grad eure Mainboard-Vorschläge am durchgehen und da is mir wieder ne Frage aufgekommen. Manche Boards haben einen CPU-Core-Unlock-Key mit dem man angeblich bei den geringer kernigen die restlichen Kerne freischalten kann. Dann würde es ja Sinn machen den 4-Kerner zu nehmen und ein Board mit dem feature. Da muss es doch nen Nachteil geben, sonst würd das doch jeder machen.

Ich erinner mich aber dunkel an einen Bericht, wo es um die Mobile Versionen ging, da stand, dass AMD einfach mit allen Kernen produziert und dann bei denen, die FEHLERHAFT sind die fehlerhaften Kerne ausschaltet und sie als kleinere Varianten verkauft, um keine Produktionsausfälle zu haben. Das stand bei Wikipedia! (also nicht, dass ich die jetzt als maßgebend ansehen würde, aber...)

Zu euren Beiträgen direkt, werde ich mich noch in einem Rutsch äußern, wenn ich mit der Boardrecherche/vergleich fertig bin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Welchen 4 Kerner willst du denn zum 6 Kerner freischalten?


----------



## Birnenmann (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

ach, stimmt. Würde ja nur auf den 960T zutreffen und der ist ja OEM. Hm ok.

Noch ne Frage der 890FX Chipsatz hat IOMMU. Spielt das irgendeine Rolle für's Gaming?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Nö, wenn du eh nur eine Grafikkarte einbauen willst, und das sollte man machen, dann brauchst du den FX Chipsatz nicht, der 870er reicht.


----------



## Birnenmann (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Hm, ok. Das X = Crossfire ist, was mein Schager ja nicht braucht hab ich verstanden. Kann ich aus deiner Antwort schließen, dass IOMMU was mit CorssFire zu tun hat und daher obolet?

Lass mich nochmal zusammenfassen:
890FX ohne Onboard Grafik, aber mit CF, 42 PCIe lanes (andere 26 lanes)
890GX mit onboard Grafik (ATI 4290 mit 700MHz) und CF 
880G mit onb. Gr. (ATI 4250 mit 500MHz), ohne CF
870 ohne die beiden

Bieten die Boards sonst gar keine zusätzlichen features? (Jetzt natürlich mal abgesehen von so Sachen wie die Anzahl irgendwelcher Ports oder mal 1x PCIe 4x statt 1x PCIe 1x, die ja keine Rolle spielen).

Dann spar ich mir nämlich das weitervergleichen und such nur Reviews zu den 3 einzigen 870 Boards die SATA-3, USB-3, Firewire und eSATA bieten.


Du meintest ja oben, formula 4 brauch man nicht, aber beitet eben features, die das... nicht hat. oder meintest du damit das oben aufgelistete?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Kann ich aus deiner Antwort schließen, dass IOMMU was mit CorssFire zu tun hat und daher obolet?


 
Nö, der Kram hat was mit Visualisierung zu tun und man braucht es nicht.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Lass mich nochmal zusammenfassen:
> 890FX ohne Onboard Grafik, aber mit CF, 42 PCIe lanes (andere 26 lanes)
> 890GX mit onboard Grafik (ATI 4290 mit 700MHz) und CF
> 880G mit onb. Gr. (ATI 4250 mit 500MHz), ohne CF
> 870 ohne die beiden


 
Der 890FX bietet 42 Lanes, die anderen nur 22 Lanes, daher ist Crossfire eigentlich nur mit dem FX sinnvoll, obwohl es mit den anderen möglich ist.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Bieten die Boards sonst gar keine zusätzlichen features? (Jetzt natürlich mal abgesehen von so Sachen wie die Anzahl irgendwelcher Ports oder mal 1x PCIe 4x statt 1x PCIe 1x, die ja keine Rolle spielen).


 
Doch, eben verschiedene Bios, Zusatzcontroller, Erwieterung für Schnittstellen, Zubehör, usw.
Wie bei Intel boards halt auch, ein teures Board bietet auch mehr Zubehör und Zusatzanschlüsse.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Dann spar ich mir nämlich das weitervergleichen und such nur Reviews zu den 3 einzigen 870 Boards die SATA-3, USB-3, Firewire und eSATA bieten.


 
Ein 870er Brett reicht für das, was du machen willst.
Da bietet sich Gigaybte, Asrock, MSI und Asus an, denn praktisch bekommst du bei allen ein gutes Board. Wichtig ist, was du noch brauchst, ob USB 3 E-Sata oder sonst was.


----------



## Birnenmann (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Achso. BIOS-Unterschiede wäre vllt. schon wichtig, aber da steckt man ja nicht drin.

Genau die 4 Hersteller waren übrigens meine erste Eingrenzungsmaßnahme 

Es geht ja nur darum, dass ich ihm ein Board suche, bei dem er in 3 Jahren erstmal die GraKa und dann als nächstes die CPU austauschen kann, wenn es zu eng wird und sich eben dann den Neukauf eines Boards spart. Aber vielleicht is das auch etwas quer gedacht.

Noch was, wie ist das bei den Boards ohne d-LED, piepsen die dann wenigstens, wenn was is? (kann ja nicht nach diagnostic-Piepsen auf den Herstellerseiten suchen 

PS: ich dacht immer ASrock is ein ASUS Ableger (so wie HP/compaq und solche Firmenstrategien) und so ne Art Sparprodukt. Muss aber nicht prinzipiell heißen, dass die wirklich schlechter verarbeitet sind, oder? (zumal der Preisunterschied der 870er mit SATA-3 5,-EUR beträgt).


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Achso. BIOS-Unterschiede wäre vllt. schon wichtig, aber da steckt man ja nicht drin.


 
Das ist sowieso nicht so wichtig, da man das Bios einmal einstellt und dann nie wieder anguckt. 



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Genau die 4 Hersteller waren übrigens meine erste Eingrenzungsmaßnahme


 
So viel mehr sinds auch nicht. 



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Es geht ja nur darum, dass ich ihm ein Board suche, bei dem er in 3 Jahren erstmal die GraKa und dann als nächstes die CPU austauschen kann, wenn es zu eng wird und sich eben dann den Neukauf eines Boards spart. Aber vielleicht is das auch etwas quer gedacht.


 
So quer nicht, die Möglichkeit eines CPU Wechsels besteht ja, wenn Bulldozer auf dem Markt kommt, aber der 6 Kerner hat schon genug Leistung, auch für die nächsten Jahre, gerade dann wird man von den 2 zusätzlichen Kernen profitieren.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Noch was, wie ist das bei den Boards ohne d-LED, piepsen die dann wenigstens, wenn was is? (kann ja nicht nach diagnostic-Piepsen auf den Herstellerseiten suchen


 
Du schließt immer einen Lautsprecher auf das Board an, der piepst dann, wenn was nicht OK ist. Die Diagnose LEDs sind nur ein netter Gag, mehr nicht.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> PS: ich dacht immer ASrock is ein ASUS Ableger (so wie HP/compaq und solche Firmenstrategien) und so ne Art Sparprodukt. Muss aber nicht prinzipiell heißen, dass die wirklich schlechter verarbeitet sind, oder? (zumal der Preisunterschied der 870er mit SATA-3 5,-EUR beträgt).


 
Stimmt auch, Asrock ist die Tochter von Asus.
Aber Asrock plündert schon seit Jahren nicht mehr die Mülleimer von Asus. 
(sie kapern heute die Müllfahrzeuge )

Neee, nur ein Scherz. 
Die Mainboardhersteller kaufen praktisch alle bei den gleichen Zulieferern ein, von daher sind auch meist die gleichen Komponenten verbaut.
Es geht eigentlich nur noch um Ausstattung, Zubehör und Garantie, wo sie sich unterscheiden.
Wenn du viel Wert auf Ausstattung und Zubehör legst, dann kommst du um die FX Boards nicht herum, auch wenn man die vielen Lanes nicht nutzen wird, aber da bei AMD die Preise recht dicht beieinander sind, kann man sich auch schon mal so ein Board "gönnen", auch wenn mans eigentlich nicht braucht.


----------



## seiender (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Dein Schwager scheint ja schon gewisse Ansprüche zu haben.
Also solltest du in jedem Fall Unzufriedenheit, auch durch Unwissen vermeiden.
Also:
X6 1090T is vollkommen ok.
Beim Mainboard kannst du eigentlich frei wählen, kannst hier aber durchaus auch teureres und auch Extras nehmen.
RAM sind 4GB so oder so ausreichend, nachrüsten is auch kein Problem.
Ne 5870 scheint am sinnvollsten.
Netzteil nicht zu klein, aber auch nicht so riesig, max. 700 Watt denk ich.
Laufwerke und Festplatten sind so Dinge wo man schauen muss, eine 1000GB HDD (Samsung Spinpoint F1 oder F3) und ne 80 GB SSD (Intel Postville) wären verlockend.
Beim Gehäuse solltets du nicht sparen 80-100 sind ok, wenn es oft transportiert werden sollte, LAN oder so, dann lass es nicht zu schwer werden.
Nen Scythe Mugen 2 und 2 gehäuselüfter wären sinnvoll.
Betriebssystem auch^^
Win 7 halt.


----------



## Birnenmann (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



seiender schrieb:


> Dein Schwager scheint ja schon gewisse Ansprüche  zu haben.
> Also solltest du in jedem Fall Unzufriedenheit, auch durch Unwissen  vermeiden.


durch meins?


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du viel Wert auf  Ausstattung und  Zubehör legst, dann kommst du um die FX Boards nicht herum, auch wenn  man die vielen Lanes nicht nutzen wird, aber da bei AMD die Preise recht  dicht beieinander sind, kann man sich auch schon mal so ein Board  "gönnen", auch wenn mans eigentlich nicht braucht.


Zubehöhr nicht, aber für moderates OC sollte es tauglich sein. Daher die  Frage nach den x90 Boards.

Aber nochmal zum Prozessor ne Frage,  ich bin jetzt wieder am rumüberlegen, weil ich jetzt wieder was neues  gelesen hab. Ich zitiere dazu nochmal zwei Aussagen aus diesem thread,  um sie dann dem, was ich neu gelesen hab gegenüber zu stellen.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Heutige  Games laufen in der Regel auf 3 Kernen optimal, da sie von der Xbox  kommen (diese Konsole ist der Maßstab für die Game Entwickler).(...)
> Da hat der AMD eben den Vorteil, dass er dann die drei Kerne hochtakten  kann und zwar recht gut (von 3,2 auf 3,6GHz, ...).
> Ob man davon aber was im Game merkt, ist die andere Sache, denn die  Spiele laufen ja schon flüssig und ob nun 60 Frames oder 64 Frames ist  nun wirklich egal.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> die Möglichkeit eines CPU Wechsels  besteht ja, wenn Bulldozer auf dem Markt kommt, aber der 6 Kerner hat  schon genug Leistung, auch für die nächsten Jahre, gerade dann wird man  von den 2 zusätzlichen Kernen profitieren.



Erstmal  nochmal die Frage, ob 6-Kernspiele wirklich kommen werden, wenn doch  alles vond er xBox kommt, die ein 3-Kerner ist. Was du sagtest hab ich  auch wo anders gelesen, nur wird dort bezweifelt, dass es je  6-Kernspiele in absehbarer Zukunft geben wird, weil man einfach mit xBox  mehr Geld macht und das daher vorrangig ist, für PCs würde dann nur  nachjustiert. Klingt ja marktwirtschaftlich auch sinnvoll.

Ich  hab nun auch gelesen, dass der Bulldozer wahrscheinlich schon Nov 2010  kommt (ansonsten Anfang 2011) und das er definitiv der letzte auf AM3  laufende sein wird. Da wäre es doch auch unwirtschaftlich uberhaupt  einen Bulldozer nachzurüsten, wenn man grad erst 280,- für den X6  ausgegeben hat (der Bulldozer wird doch bestimmt auch über 250,-  kosten). Man lässt den X6 also drin und versucht damit die nächsten 3  Jahre zu überstehen, dann muss man aber (bei Intel sowieso) auch bei AMD  Mainboard+CPU wechseln.
Anderes Szenario, man kauft jetzt einen X4  @3,4GHz (wäre sogar rechnerisch genauso schnell wie der X6 wenn man mal  von 4x3,2 und 3x3,6 mit Turbo beim X6 ausgeht). Man hat dann 160,-EUR  bezahlt. Übersteht man dann auch die 3 Jahre? Sollte gehen oder? Aber  auch hier macht es, wenn er es nicht übersteht, keinen Sinn dann auf den  Bulldozer umzusteigen, weil der zum Zeitpunkt des evtl. Wechsels in  sagen wir 2 Jahren ja auch schon zur alten Garde gehört. Nun könnte man  sagen man holt den X4 965 mit 4x3,4GHz und übertaktet ihn moderat um auf  jeden Fall die 3 Jahre versorgt zu sein. Da wird meinen Gedanken aber  ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, weil der X4 965 übertaktet wohl  überproportional viel Strom fressen soll. Daher solle man zum X4 945 mit  4x3GHz (für 130,-EUR mit 95W) greifen und den übertakten auf 3,4GHz  (also zum 965 gleichziehen) oder etwas drüber. Der würde dann auch die 3  Jahre überstehen?
Das Problem is, der X6 ist, wenn ich mich jetzt  mal so umgucke (trotz günstigerer Boards) teurer als der i5-750 (180,-)  (was ja logisch is da 6-Kerner), aber liefert sich mit ihm in Spieletest  ein Kopf an Kopf rennen (das liege angeblich daran, dass das fehlende  HT dem i5 etwas auf die Sprünge hilft). Nimmt man nun den X4 965 ohne  übertakten (wegen Stromverbrauch) liegt man, für 20,-EUR weniger, gleich  auf mit dem i5. Nimmt man den X4 945 mit OC kommt man 50,-EUR günstiger  weg. Nimmt mein ein 870er Board kommt man beim Board 40,-EUR günstiger  weg. Nimmt man ein 890er ist Intel wieder gleich auf.

Man das ist  echt schwer, weil der X6 (zwar etwas energieeffizienter im OC als der  965 aber) quasi keinen Zugewinn gegenüber dem X4 hat und 100,-EUR mehr  als der genauso schnelle i5 kostet. Das Board reißt es da auch nicht  mehr raus, preislich.
Finanziell is doch dann einer der beiden hier  genannten X4 sinnvoller rechnet man das Board dazu.
Die ganze Sache  wird noch unentschließbarer, wenn man bedenkt, dass auch AMD den Sockel  einstellt und die letzte AM3 kompatible CPU schon Ende des Jahres kommt.  Was jetzt gekauft wird, MUSS also 3 Jahre halten. 
Eigentlich kann  die Schlussfolgerung ja jetzt nur sein, dass zum Thema  Zukunftssicherheit der jetzt der schlechteste Zeitpunkt zum Kaufen ist.

Oh,  Mann, so langsam wird mir schwindelig. Ich will euch auch nicht mit  meinen pendelnden endlosen Gedankengängen ständig beschäftigen. Ihr habt  ja eigentlich schon so viel gesagt.

Ach nochwas, hab gelesen der  Turbo beim AMD X6 1090T bringt nur 0,5fps mehr in FarCry2 bei  1680x1050. Aber klar man kann für jede CPU ein Spiel finden, dass sie  gut oder schlecht aussehen lässt.

Es wäre vielleicht wirklich das  schlauste vorher zu wissen,w as er überhaupt spielen will. Die meisten  Benchmark Tests schalten Anti-Aliasing und anisotrope Filterung aus und  spielen auf 1680x1050. Ich glaube aber, dass mein Schwager das nicht  abschalten wollen wird, denn er will ja ein "maximales" Spieleerlebnis.  Also, dass die Auflösung bei 1920x1080 sein wird, da bin ich mir schon  sicher.
Jetzt frag ich mich, wo die Tests nie diese Kombi testen, ob  da i5, X4 965 und X6 mit ATI HD 5850 lange genug ausreichen werden.  Selbst, wenn er die 5870 nimmt wie hier vorgeschlagen.

Ah, hab  grad noch nen Test gefunden, da ist der X6 immer hinter dem X4 965.  (muss man sich etwas durchklicken), außer bei GTA4, aber da sind es 0,6  frames, die der 1090T schneller is 

Hexa-Core für alle! - AMD Phenom II X6 im Test - Benchmarks [Spiele: Battleforge] (Seite 21) - Tests bei HardTecs4U


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Zubehöhr nicht, aber für moderates OC sollte es tauglich sein. Daher die Frage nach den x90 Boards.


 
Moderates OC ist praktisch mit jedem Brett möglich.
Moderates OC merkst du aber auch nicht. Ob der Prozessor nun mit 3,2 oder 3,6GHz läuft, macht sich praktisch nicht bemerkbar. Dazu musst du schon auf 4GHz kommen und das ist kein moderates OC mehr und dafür musst du ein gutes Board und vor allem einen guten Kühler haben.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Aber nochmal zum Prozessor ne Frage, ich bin jetzt wieder am rumüberlegen, weil ich jetzt wieder was neues gelesen hab. Ich zitiere dazu nochmal zwei Aussagen aus diesem thread, um sie dann dem, was ich neu gelesen hab gegenüber zu stellen.


 
Diese Aussagen beziehen sich auf Budget Rechner. Wenn das Geld knapp ist sollte man lieber den Prozessor eine Nummer kleiner nehmen und die Grafikkarte eine Nummer bessere als anders rum.
Ein X3 mit einer 5830 ist besser als ein 6 Kerner und eine 5450. 



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Erstmal nochmal die Frage, ob 6-Kernspiele wirklich kommen werden, wenn doch alles vond er xBox kommt, die ein 3-Kerner ist. Was du sagtest hab ich auch wo anders gelesen, nur wird dort bezweifelt, dass es je 6-Kernspiele in absehbarer Zukunft geben wird, weil man einfach mit xBox mehr Geld macht und das daher vorrangig ist, für PCs würde dann nur nachjustiert. Klingt ja marktwirtschaftlich auch sinnvoll.


 
Das kann dir praktisch niemand beantworten. Es geht nur um Wahrscheinlichkeiten und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich 6 Kerner bezahlt machen ist eben gegeben, das hat bei Quads auch etwas gedauert aber heute kauft man statt Dual Core eben Quad Core.
Die 6 Kerner kommen schon, wann weiß niemand, aber die Sache kann sich eben schnell ändern, ist bei Hardware so, in 1-2 Jahren sind die 6 Kerner die Gewinner und die Quads humpeln hinterher.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ich hab nun auch gelesen, dass der Bulldozer wahrscheinlich schon Nov 2010 kommt (ansonsten Anfang 2011) und das er definitiv der letzte auf AM3 laufende sein wird. Da wäre es doch auch unwirtschaftlich uberhaupt einen Bulldozer nachzurüsten, wenn man grad erst 280,- für den X6 ausgegeben hat (der Bulldozer wird doch bestimmt auch über 250,- kosten). Man lässt den X6 also drin und versucht damit die nächsten 3 Jahre zu überstehen, dann muss man aber (bei Intel sowieso) auch bei AMD Mainboard+CPU wechseln.


 
Der Bulldozer bringt eine völlig neue Architektur mit sich, die deutlich stärker und effizienter sein soll als die aktuelle K10 Architektur.
Was die aber wirklich leistet, weiß keiner, das einzige, was als sicher gilt, ist dass sie auf den Sockel AM3 passen wird.
Wenn du also jetzt eienn 6 Kerner kaufst, wird der locker 4 Jahre halten.
Doch dann hast du eben die Möglichkeit, die neue Bulldozer Architektur zu kaufen und einzusetzen, die nochmal für einen Leistungsschub sorgen wird, der dich die nächsten 4 Jahre nach vorne werfen wird. So hast du mit einem Grundbau 8 oder sogar 10 Jahre lang ein System, das recht gut vorne dabei ist.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Anderes Szenario, man kauft jetzt einen X4 @3,4GHz (wäre sogar rechnerisch genauso schnell wie der X6 wenn man mal von 4x3,2 und 3x3,6 mit Turbo beim X6 ausgeht). Man hat dann 160,-EUR bezahlt. Übersteht man dann auch die 3 Jahre? Sollte gehen oder?


 
klar, der reicht natürlich auch. Es kommt immer auf die Ansprüche drauf an, was will man, was kann man, was muss man?



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Aber auch hier macht es, wenn er es nicht übersteht, keinen Sinn dann auf den Bulldozer umzusteigen, weil der zum Zeitpunkt des evtl. Wechsels in sagen wir 2 Jahren ja auch schon zur alten Garde gehört.


 
Der Bulldozer beinhaltet eine neue Architektur, die laut AMD der K10 deutlich überlegen sein wird.
Daher ist das auch zwei Jahre später nicht altes Eisen, außerdem weiß man nicht, wie die Sockelpolitik von AMD weiter gehen wird. Vielleicht wird der Bulldozer 2 auch für AM3 passen, wie ja der Phenom 2 auch für AM2+ passt.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Nun könnte man sagen man holt den X4 965 mit 4x3,4GHz und übertaktet ihn moderat um auf jeden Fall die 3 Jahre versorgt zu sein. Da wird meinen Gedanken aber ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, weil der X4 965 übertaktet wohl überproportional viel Strom fressen soll. Daher solle man zum X4 945 mit 4x3GHz (für 130,-EUR mit 95W) greifen und den übertakten auf 3,4GHz (also zum 965 gleichziehen) oder etwas drüber. Der würde dann auch die 3 Jahre überstehen?


 
Übertaktet ziehen alle Prozessoren überdurchschnittlich viel Strom.
Aber der 6 Kerner bietet eben die Möglichkeit, länger vorne dabei zu bleiben und der Bulldozer die Möglichkeit, dem System noch einen neuen Leistungsschub zu bringen.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Das Problem is, der X6 ist, wenn ich mich jetzt mal so umgucke (trotz günstigerer Boards) teurer als der i5-750 (180,-) (was ja logisch is da 6-Kerner), aber liefert sich mit ihm in Spieletest ein Kopf an Kopf rennen (das liege angeblich daran, dass das fehlende HT dem i5 etwas auf die Sprünge hilft).


 
Das liegt eigentlich daran, dass die Games nur 3 oder 4 Kerne nutzen, daher ist ein i7 auch nicht schneller als ein i5, da SMT hier ebenso wenig was bringt wie mehr Kerne.

Du musst allerdings immer die Plattform angucken und ein 1156 Mainboard mit der Ausstattung wie ein AMD Mainboard kostet deutlich mehr.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Finanziell is doch dann einer der beiden hier genannten X4 sinnvoller rechnet man das Board dazu.
> Die ganze Sache wird noch unentschließbarer, wenn man bedenkt, dass auch AMD den Sockel einstellt und die letzte AM3 kompatible CPU schon Ende des Jahres kommt. Was jetzt gekauft wird, MUSS also 3 Jahre halten.
> Eigentlich kann die Schlussfolgerung ja jetzt nur sein, dass zum Thema Zukunftssicherheit der jetzt der schlechteste Zeitpunkt zum Kaufen ist.


 
AMD stellt den Sockel ja nicht ein, wieso sollten sie das machen?
Intel stellt die Sockel ein, Sandy Bridge verlangt nach einen neuen Sockel, 1156 und 1366 werden in Rente geschickt, neue CPUs kommen dann nicht mehr, wenn man ein schnelleres System haben will, muss man alles neu kaufen.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ach nochwas, hab gelesen der Turbo beim AMD X6 1090T bringt nur 0,5fps mehr in FarCry2 bei 1680x1050. Aber klar man kann für jede CPU ein Spiel finden, dass sie gut oder schlecht aussehen lässt.


 
Das liegt daran, dass Far Cry 2 ein Game ist, das auf 4 Kerne läuft, daher bringt der Turbo Modus eigentlich nichts, da er nicht funktioniert.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Es wäre vielleicht wirklich das schlauste vorher zu wissen,w as er überhaupt spielen will. Die meisten Benchmark Tests schalten Anti-Aliasing und anisotrope Filterung aus und spielen auf 1680x1050. Ich glaube aber, dass mein Schwager das nicht abschalten wollen wird, denn er will ja ein "maximales" Spieleerlebnis. Also, dass die Auflösung bei 1920x1080 sein wird, da bin ich mir schon sicher.


 
Also, wichtiger als der Prozessor ist immer die Grafikkarte, das ist klar.
6 Kerner dann, wenn man eine Zeit lang nicht aufrüsten will (außer Graka).
AMD dann, wenn man sie die Option Bulldozer freihalten will, wo die CPU Aufrüstung günstig ist.
Intel dann, wenn man bereit ist für einen Plattformwechsel auch viel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen, denn 1366/1156 laufen bald aus.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ah, hab grad noch nen Test gefunden, da ist der X6 immer hinter dem X4 965. (muss man sich etwas durchklicken), außer bei GTA4, aber da sind es 0,6 frames, die der 1090T schneller is
> 
> Hexa-Core für alle! - AMD Phenom II X6 im Test - Benchmarks [Spiele: Battleforge] (Seite 21) - Tests bei HardTecs4U


 
GTA 4 ist kein Maßstab für Games, da es einfach mies portiert wurde.
Der 6 Kerner ist nicht langsamer (oder nur wenig) als der Quad, er wird aber schneller werden, wenn die Games von noch mehr Kernen als 4 profitieren werden und das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Wichtig ist halt auch, was du bereit bist auszugeben?
Wo ist die preisliche Schmerzgrenze?


----------



## Birnenmann (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



seiender schrieb:


> Beim Gehäuse solltets du nicht sparen 80-100 sind ok, wenn es oft transportiert werden sollte, LAN oder so, dann lass es nicht zu schwer werden. (...) 2 gehäuselüfter wären sinnvoll.



Ich hatte an Cooler Master CM690 II Advanced oder Xigmatec Midgard gedacht, sind die zu pisselig? Der Rechner steht ausschließlich daheim im Büro.
Wie is das mit mitgelieferten Gehäuse-Lüftern, nun kann ich mir ja denken, dass da alle nicht das beste vom besten verbauen, aber tuns die mitgelieferten in den oben genannten evtl. doch? Wobei jetzt an Lüftern nicht gespart werden soll, ich will ja nicht das Leben vom Rest des Systems auf's Spiel setzen.

Ähm, ich hab grad nen Benchmarktest (ja ich weiß, die sind nur zum Schwanzlängenverlgleich, aber so als ungefährer Anhaltspunkt...) gesehen, da hat ein 1090T mit 4GHz OC weniger FPS erreicht als ein nicht OCter X4 965 (Beispiele waren, Far Cry 2, was scheinbar beliebt ist, wenn der Test zu gunsten von AMD ausfallen soll, und Crisis, beide auf 1920x1200 mit very high details und 5870). Da könnte aber evtl. die GraKa der Grund für den geringen Unterschied gewesen sein, zumal ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass grade Crisis ein Spiel is was mehr auf GraKa ausbeute zugeschnitten is als auf CPU. Nebenbei gesagt, waren aber natürlich mal wieder die Benschmarkunterschiede in nem Bereich von 6fps und kleiner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ich hatte an Cooler Master CM690 II Advanced oder Xigmatec Midgard gedacht, sind die zu pisselig? Der Rechner steht ausschließlich daheim im Büro.
> Wie is das mit mitgelieferten Gehäuse-Lüftern, nun kann ich mir ja denken, dass da alle nicht das beste vom besten verbauen, aber tuns die mitgelieferten in den oben genannten evtl. doch? Wobei jetzt an Lüftern nicht gespart werden soll, ich will ja nicht das Leben vom Rest des Systems auf's Spiel setzen.


 
Beide Gehäuse sind sehr gut.
Bei beiden sollte man die vorhandenen Lüfter austauschen, wenn man wirklich gute Qualität haben will.
Ein 140mm Lüfter im Deckel sollte zusätzlich angeschafft werden.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ähm, ich hab grad nen Benchmarktest (ja ich weiß, die sind nur zum Schwanzlängenverlgleich, aber so als ungefährer Anhaltspunkt...) gesehen, da hat ein 1090T mit 4GHz OC weniger FPS erreicht als ein nicht OCter X4 965 (Beispiele waren, Far Cry 2, was scheinbar beliebt ist, wenn der Test zu gunsten von AMD ausfallen soll, und Crisis, beide auf 1920x1200 mit very high details und 5870). Da könnte aber evtl. die GraKa der Grund für den geringen Unterschied gewesen sein, zumal ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass grade Crisis ein Spiel is was mehr auf GraKa ausbeute zugeschnitten is als auf CPU. Nebenbei gesagt, waren aber natürlich mal wieder die Benschmarkunterschiede in nem Bereich von 6fps und kleiner.


 
Jo, die Tittenmarks (andere nennen sie Dödelmarks ) sind immer lustig.
Mein Balken ist länger.... neeee... mein Balken ist noch länger... neee *mein* Balken ist immer länger als der längste. 
Wichtig ist, dass du dich nicht nur auf ein Game festlegst und dich daran festklammern, das ist du eng gedacht.
Far Cry 2 spielt heute keine Socke mehr. 
Praktisch gesehen haben weder 6 Kerner noch SMT einen Vorteil im Game.
Bei SMT bleibt das so, weil die Entwickler nicht auf virtuelle Cores hin entwickeln. Sie entwickeln auf mehr und bessere Multivoreunterstützung.
Daher ist ein 6 Kerner langfristig besser auch im Vergleich zum normalen Quad.
Diese Phänomen hat man beim Dual Core/Quad Core gesehen. Hoch getaktete Dual Cores waren den Quads überlegen, doch das Blatt wendetete sich und nun sind die Quads durchgängig besser.
Dass sich das mit den 6 Kerner wiederholt, ist sehr wahrscheinlich.

Andererseits, es geht immer nur um ein paar Frames, das reißt nichts, weil genug Frames liefern alle CPUs.


----------



## Birnenmann (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

So, ich melde mich mal wieder. Weiterhin Danke für die Beantwortung meiner vielen Fragen!

So, ich hab jetzt erfahren, was mein Schwager spielen will. Im Moment fallen ihm nur Siedler 7 ein und CoD: Modern Warfare2 und das neue CoD was noch raus kommt.
Hab dann mal wieder die Benchmarks gewälzt und bei sehr hohen Auflösungen und AA, was er ja einstellen will, profitieren beide AMDs und stechen alle Intels aus. Die GraKa wird wahrscheinlich bei CoD wichtiger sein, aber ist ja trotzdem nett zu wissen, dass das was er spielen will genau auf den AMD passt. Strategiespiele sind wohl CPU-lastiger, würde dazu auch Siedler zählen? Ach is egal, is ja eh Erbsenzählerei im Moment. CPU+GraKa langen auf jeden Fall.

So, jetzt hatte ich am Freitag ein Gespräch mit ihm. Er war nochmal im Mediamarkt und da haben Sie jetzt einen anderen. Ich habe ihm wie auch schon von dem aus dem leztzten Monat abgeraten. Er fänd es aber gut noch ne zewite Meinung dazu zu haben. Auch, wenn ich weiß wie eure Meinung dazu ist, bitte kurz das Angebot kommentieren.
Media Markt. Acer Aspire M7811. Desktop-PCs bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.
Das dürft ja ne laute oder heiße Angelegenheit mit der stromfressenden 480 sein
Er meinte noch die Chip hätte den empfohlen. Darauf habe ich gesagt, dass ich nicht weiß in wie weit die von Werbung leben, da meinte er die sagen aber auch, wenn sie schlechte Sachen testen... (Naja, ich bin vielleicht bei so großen Blättern auch unbegründet argwöhnisch, aber hier sagt es mir irgendwie die Intuition, dass der Rechner vielleicht ok ist (naja schon ein bisschen teuer), wenn man nicht lange überlegen will, aber eben bei eigener Zusammenstellung mehr Qualität und sinnvollere Komponenten möglich wären).

Die Road-Map sieht jetzt wie folgt aus. Er wird erstmal mit meiner Schwester in die Flitterwochen fahren und dann in zwei Monaten oder so nochmal beim Mediamarkt gucken und dann gucken, ob er den dann aktuellen nimmt oder eine meiner zwei Konfigurationen, die ich zusammengestellt habe. Ich glaube aber, da lohnt es sich fast bis Nov. zu warten, bis der Bulldozer da ist. Wird ja zeitlich immer näher.


----------



## Lordac (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Hallo,



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Er war nochmal im Mediamarkt und da haben Sie jetzt einen anderen. Ich habe ihm wie auch schon von dem aus dem leztzten Monat abgeraten. Er fänd es aber gut noch ne zweite Meinung dazu zu haben. Auch, wenn ich weiß wie eure Meinung dazu ist, bitte kurz das Angebot kommentieren.
> Media Markt. Acer Aspire M7811. Desktop-PCs bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.


folgendes halte ich davon:

*CPU:* das Hyperthreading des i7-860 bringt in den wenigsten Spielen einen Vorteil.
*CPU-Kühler: boxed*..., bei dieser Preiskategorie sollte schon ein besserer dabei sein.
*Mainboard:* beim Board ist nur ein H57 erwähnt, die Onboardgrafik kann man in Kombinaton mit dem i7-860 nicht verwenden, von demher wäre ein P55-Board besser.
*RAM:* 8 GB sind relativ viel, normal reichen 4 GB.
*Grafikkarte:* die GTX480 ist sehr gut, aber auch sehr teuer, laut und stromhungrig.
*Festplatte:* hier kommt es darauf an wie viel Platz man wirklich braucht.
*Netzteil:* 750W sind selbst für die GTX480 zu viel des Guten, abgesehen davon das die Marke des Netzteiles nicht erwähnt wird und es vermutlich No-Name ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## der_knoben (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Außerdem bekommt man das System mit besseren Komponenten beim selbst zusammenstellen auch noch günstiger.

Und wie Lordac schon gesagt hat, H57 Chipsatz, nur boxed Kühler, eigentlich zu viel RAM, der 860 ist für nen Gaming Rechner nicht nötig, die GTX ist laut und verbraucht nen haufen Strom und beim Netzteil gibt es keine Herstellerangaben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Hab dann mal wieder die Benchmarks gewälzt und bei sehr hohen Auflösungen und AA, was er ja einstellen will, profitieren beide AMDs und stechen alle Intels aus. Die GraKa wird wahrscheinlich bei CoD wichtiger sein, aber ist ja trotzdem nett zu wissen, dass das was er spielen will genau auf den AMD passt. Strategiespiele sind wohl CPU-lastiger, würde dazu auch Siedler zählen? Ach is egal, is ja eh Erbsenzählerei im Moment. CPU+GraKa langen auf jeden Fall.


 
Strategie Games bauen immer auf eine gute CPU auf und auf eine gute Grafikkarte.
Kurz mal beschrieben. Alles was man bei Strategiespiel sieht, kommt von der Grafikkarte, alles was sich darin bewegt von der CPU.
Bewegt sich also viel und soll es hübsch aussehen, muss man eine gute Grafikkarte und eine gute CPU haben.
Bei Modern Warfare ist das egal, das ist ein reiner Konsolentitel, der auf 3 Kerne läuft und auch nicht so anspruchsvoll mit der Grafikkarte ist. Dafür würde sogar ein Mittelklassesystem reichen.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> So, jetzt hatte ich am Freitag ein Gespräch mit ihm. Er war nochmal im Mediamarkt und da haben Sie jetzt einen anderen. Ich habe ihm wie auch schon von dem aus dem leztzten Monat abgeraten. Er fänd es aber gut noch ne zewite Meinung dazu zu haben. Auch, wenn ich weiß wie eure Meinung dazu ist, bitte kurz das Angebot kommentieren.
> Media Markt. Acer Aspire M7811. Desktop-PCs bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.
> Das dürft ja ne laute oder heiße Angelegenheit mit der stromfressenden 480 sein


 
Ja, das Angebot ist, wie immer bei Media Markt, nicht zu empfehlen. 
Der Prozessor ist OK, die Grafikkarte zwar sehr schnell, aber auch sehr laut und sehr stromhungrig.
Das Mainboard ist ein Witz, das ist ein µATX Brett mit Grafikeinheit für die Clarkdale, also eher ein Office Mainboard ohne Sata 3 oder USB 3, was praktisch jedes 8xx Brett von AMD bietet.
Außerdem ist das ganze System zu teuer, Ein System mit der Grafikkarte kann man auch 400€ günstiger anbieten.
Zum Netzteil will ich mich lieber nicht äußern...  



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Er meinte noch die Chip hätte den empfohlen.


 
Chip empfiehlt immer mal sowas, die kooperieren in solchen Dingen wohl ganz gut.
Darauf würde ich mir aber nichts einbilden.
Computer Bild empfiehlt ebenfalls Computer und die taugen auch nichts und sind zu teuer.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Die Road-Map sieht jetzt wie folgt aus. Er wird erstmal mit meiner Schwester in die Flitterwochen fahren und dann in zwei Monaten oder so nochmal beim Mediamarkt gucken und dann gucken, ob er den dann aktuellen nimmt oder eine meiner zwei Konfigurationen, die ich zusammengestellt habe. Ich glaube aber, da lohnt es sich fast bis Nov. zu warten, bis der Bulldozer da ist. Wird ja zeitlich immer näher.


 
Ob der Bulldozer dieses Jahr noch kommt, zweifel ich eher an, ich tippe auf Frühjahr 2011 oder Mitte 2011.
Was es im November geben könnte sind die neuen ATI Grafikkarten, aber auch das ist nicht sicher.


----------



## Birnenmann (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Danke an die Vorredner bezüglich des Statements zu den Mediamarktangeboten. Ihr könnt dann in zwei Monaten nochmal das gleiche schreiben (was ich ihm beim ersten und bei jetzt dem Angebot ja auch gesagt habe),  denn er möchte sich "sicherheitshalber" vor dem Kauf nochmal da umschauen.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Computer Bild empfiehlt ebenfalls Computer und die taugen auch nichts  und sind zu teuer.


Bildzeitung halt 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ob der Bulldozer dieses Jahr noch kommt, zweifel ich eher an, ich tippe auf Frühjahr 2011 oder Mitte 2011.
> Was es im November geben könnte sind die neuen ATI Grafikkarten, aber auch das ist nicht sicher.


Hatte mich da vertan, da http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardwa...tech.net+News+Feed)&utm_content=Google+Reader wurde was zum Llano gesagt (der aber ja zur gleichen Reihe gehört). Wobei man sich da wahrscheinlich auch nicht sicher sein kann, ob das mit Ende 2010 nicht eine absichtlich lanciertes Gerücht ist (Börse, aktuelle Verhandlungen mit Apple, Wettkampf mit Intel, Kaufentscheidung zu gunsten der AMD-Plattform vor Erscheinen der neuen CPUs begünstigen.)

Woanders hab ich gelesen, die müssten den Bulldozer dann in Zweifacher Ausführung herstellen, weil die Fusion von CPU+GPU wohl mehr Pins braucht, als AM3 hat und bei der AM3-Version dann die GPU weggelassen werden müsste???? (Man kann die Luete auch echt verrückt machen.)


Neuster Stand der Planung ist jetzt: das er meine beiden Gehäusevorschläge (Midgard und CM690 II Advanced) abgelehnt hat, da die leider gar nciht seinen Geschmack treffen. "Es muss auch was für's Auge sein", damit hat er ja recht, denn nicht mir, sondern ihm muss es ja gefallen. Daher hab ich ihm jetzt die Gehäusesuche überlassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Woanders hab ich gelesen, die müssten den Bulldozer dann in Zweifacher Ausführung herstellen, weil die Fusion von CPU+GPU wohl mehr Pins braucht, als AM3 hat und bei der AM3-Version dann die GPU weggelassen werden müsste???? (Man kann die Luete auch echt verrückt machen.)


 
Nö, muss er nicht, da aktuelle AM3 CPUs gar nicht die Pins haben, die der Sockel bietet. Einige Pins sind ungenutzt, daher passen auch AM3 CPUs in AM2+ Sockel, obwohl die AM2+ Sockel weniger Pins haben als AM3 Sockel.
Mit dem Bulldozer, so heißt es, werden dann die noch freien Pins benutzt, sodass der auch nicht mehr mechanisch in den AM2+ Sockel passen wird.


----------



## Birnenmann (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

hm, ok, das klingt einleuchtend!

Ich hatte wegen den Mainboards, weil ich ne frage zu den verbauten Transistoren etc. hatte, mails an die vier großen geschickt. Jetzt hab ich von MSI geantwortet bekommen, ich solle die Daten den Produktseiten entnehmen und "Wenn sie ein 890er Mainboard nehmen sollte auch der neue Prozessor von  AMD (Bulldozer) unterstützt werden. Leider liegen mir hierzu noch keine  Daten vor."

Meint ihr das haben die nur gesagt, um mich zum Kauf eines 890er Boards zu bewegen, oder könnte da was dran sein, dass man mit einem 890er Board sicherer ist. Müsste sich ja dann wohl darauf beziehen, dass die dafür wahrscheinlich noch das BIOS weiter pflegen werden, oder?


Dann hatte ich noch Foreneinträge aus Januar/Februar gefunden, wo von verschiedensten Problemen mit der HD58*7*0 gesprochen wurde (bis zu Systemabstürzen). Hierzu hat mir AMD gesagt: "In der Regel läuft die 5870 mitlerweile Fehlerfrei, die Fehlermeldungen  sind stark gesunken. Garantieren können wir nicht zu 100 Prozent das  diese Grafikkarte laufen wird, denn teilweise treten Fehler nicht  reproduzierbar in bestimmten System aufn, seit dem Catalysten 10.5  hatten wir jedoch keine weiteren Rückmeldungen."

Es ist aber wahrscheinlich eh klüger jetzt die 58*5*0 zu nehmen und dann bei Bedarf später auf die 6870 umzusatteln, oder?

Ebenso bei der 965 CPU, wenn man eh vor hat irgendwann den Bulldozer reinzustecken, dann lohnt der 1090T doch nicht wirklich, oder hab ich was übersehen?
Eins fällt mir ein. Wenn die CPU doch mal übertaktet werden sollte, hätte der 1090T angeblich ne bessere Energieausbeute, als der 965, hab ich gehört. Aber was jetzt die Upgrade-Planung anbelangt, kann man sich doch den 1090T in Hinblick auf den Bulldozer sparen, oder? Es sei denn der Bulldozer wird astronomisch teuer und unerreichbar, sodass man dann lieber den 1090T gehabt hätte, wobei 1090T und 965 ja leistungstechnisch ähnlich zu sein scheinen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ich hatte wegen den Mainboards, weil ich ne frage zu den verbauten Transistoren etc. hatte, mails an die vier großen geschickt. Jetzt hab ich von MSI geantwortet bekommen, ich solle die Daten den Produktseiten entnehmen und "Wenn sie ein 890er Mainboard nehmen sollte auch der neue Prozessor von AMD (Bulldozer) unterstützt werden. Leider liegen mir hierzu noch keine Daten vor."
> 
> Meint ihr das haben die nur gesagt, um mich zum Kauf eines 890er Boards zu bewegen, oder könnte da was dran sein, dass man mit einem 890er Board sicherer ist. Müsste sich ja dann wohl darauf beziehen, dass die dafür wahrscheinlich noch das BIOS weiter pflegen werden, oder?


 
Laut der AMD Roadmap sollen alle 8xx Chipsätze natlos den Bulldozer unterstützen.
Ob die einzelnen Boardhersteller aber jeweils Bios Updates anbieten, weiß natürlich keiner.
So gesehen ist es natürlich sinnvoller ein höherwertiges Mainboard zu kaufen in der Hoffnung, dass es dafür eher ein Bios Update gibt.
Aber eine Sicherheit ist es nicht, für das M3A79-t Deluxe, das erst 2 Jahre alt ist und ein AM2+ Board mit 790FX Chipsatzist, also sehr hochwertig und auch teuer, bietet Asus kein neues Bios für die neuen 6 Kerner an, es wurde zugunsten des M4A79-T, das ebenfalls AM2+ ist, nicht gemacht.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich noch Foreneinträge aus Januar/Februar gefunden, wo von verschiedensten Problemen mit der HD58*7*0 gesprochen wurde (bis zu Systemabstürzen). Hierzu hat mir AMD gesagt: "In der Regel läuft die 5870 mitlerweile Fehlerfrei, die Fehlermeldungen sind stark gesunken. Garantieren können wir nicht zu 100 Prozent das diese Grafikkarte laufen wird, denn teilweise treten Fehler nicht reproduzierbar in bestimmten System aufn, seit dem Catalysten 10.5 hatten wir jedoch keine weiteren Rückmeldungen."
> 
> Es ist aber wahrscheinlich eh klüger jetzt die 58*5*0 zu nehmen und dann auf die 6870 umzusatteln, die Zeit bis dahin, sollte die 5850 ja locker überbrücken, oder?


 
Klar kannst du das machen, man sollte sowieso nie die schnellste Single GPU Karte einer Serie kaufen, da sie deutlich teuer ist als das darunter liegende Modell, liefert aber gerade mal einige Frames mehr als das schwächere.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt doch für den 965 auch, wenn man eh vor hat irgendwann den Bulldozer reinzustecken, dann lohnt es sich doch nicht für die Zwischenzeit den 1090T zu nehmen, oder gibt es ein Argument, dass ich übersehen habe?


 
Nö, so gesehen ist das richtig. Der 965 reicht locker bis zum Bulldozer.
Der 1090T hat den Vorteil, dass man sich das Treiben um den Bulldozer in Ruhe anschauen kann, da ja die zuerst vorgestellen Modelle nicht unbedingt die besten und schnellsten sind, wie man ja sehen konnte.
Den Anfang bei AMD hat damals der 940 gemacht, doch den 965 ist dem 940 um 16% überlegen und kam aber 1 Jahr später raus.
So gesehen kann man zwar schon 2011 wechseln, aber eben auch erst 2012, wenn die Auswahl der CPUs größer geworden ist (und auch die Bios besser sind).



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ok, eins fällt mir ein. Wenn die CPU doch mal übertaktet werden sollte, dann hätte der 1090T angeblich ne bessere Energieausbeute, als der 965, hab ich gehört. Aber was jetzt die Upgrade-Planung anbelangt, kann man sich doch den 1090T in Hinblick auf den Bulldozer sparen, oder?


 
Letztendlich kannst du den 965 auch sehr gut übertakten. Der 1090T braucht für verlgeichbare Taktfrequenzen etwas weniger Spannung, aber das sind Kleinigkeiten, die nur für Bencher interessant sind.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



> Heutige Games laufen in der Regel auf 3 Kernen optimal, da sie von der Xbox kommen (diese Konsole ist der Maßstab für die Game Entwickler).(...)
> Da hat der AMD eben den Vorteil, dass er dann die drei Kerne hochtakten kann und zwar recht gut (von 3,2 auf 3,6GHz, ...).
> Ob man davon aber was im Game merkt, ist die andere Sache, denn die Spiele laufen ja schon flüssig und ob nun 60 Frames oder 64 Frames ist nun wirklich egal.


Die CPU der X-Box hat zwar nur 3 Kerne aber auch Hyperthreating und daher 6 Threats

Die Dreikernfaustregel gilt wohl etwa so, wie die Faustregel, dass Konsolenportierungen nur 256MB RAM nutzen...

Außerdem sollte man "Die meisten Spiele" wohl nicht als Maßstab nehmen, sondern für alle Extremfälle gerüstet sein, es gibt ja auch einige Beispiele für gute Kernnutzung in diversen Spielen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man "Die meisten Spiele" wohl nicht als Maßstab nehmen, sondern für alle Extremfälle gerüstet sein, es gibt ja auch einige Beispiele für gute Kernnutzung in diversen Spielen


 
Aber wegen eines Spiels doppelt so viel ausgeben ist auch sehr sinnfrei.


----------



## Birnenmann (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

So, entschuldigt die lange Abstinenz. 



> _Zitat von Quantenslipstream:_
> Der 965 reicht locker bis zum Bulldozer.
> Der 1090T hat den Vorteil, dass man sich das Treiben um den Bulldozer in  Ruhe anschauen kann, da ja die zuerst vorgestellen Modelle nicht  unbedingt die besten und schnellsten sind, wie man ja sehen konnte. (...)
> So gesehen kann man zwar schon 2011 wechseln, aber eben auch erst 2012,  wenn die Auswahl der CPUs größer geworden ist (und auch die Bios besser  sind).


Ja gut, sofort bei erscheinen Wechseln, war eh nicht gemeint. - Nur zur Beruhigung: nur, weil du jetzt nicht extra 2013 erwähnt hast, wolltest du doch nicht sagen, dass der 965 in 2012 am Ende ist, oder?  (wurde ja bereits gesagt, dass man damit 3 Jahre locker auskommen sollte).

Zum Einwand von superwip:
Ein Kumpel von mir ist Informatiker (ein Softwaremensch), der hat zwar nix mit Spielen zu tun, meinte aber sinngemäß "Konsolentitel für 6-Kerne zu portieren hat keiner Lust drauf". Ist aber auch nur eine Meinungvon vielen; ich glaube wir kommen hier nicht zu ner definitiven Aussage, am Ende wissen es nur die Hersteller und es wird die Zeit zeigen müssen. 


So, jetzt sag ich nochmal riesen Dank für alles! Da mein Schwager ja eh vor hat in 2 Monaten erst zu kaufen, werd ich mir jetzt nicht weiter den Kopf drüber zerbrechen, welches 800er Board etc. 
Wenn es soweit ist, dann werde ich einfach nochmal alle Sachen die ich jetzt mal vorläufig im Pool hab durchgehen, gucken, ob zwischenzeitlich was neues erschienen ist, dann die Pools verkleinern und euch hier zwei Endzusammenstellungen zur Diskussion stellen. 
Werde diesen Thread dann also wiederbeleben, wenn es so weit ist. 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal bis hier hin und sage: "bis demnächst!"


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> So, entschuldigt die lange Abstinenz.
> 
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir ist Informatiker (ein Softwaremensch), der hat zwar nix mit Spielen zu tun, meinte aber sinngemäß "Konsolentitel für 6-Kerne zu portieren hat keiner Lust drauf".




Aber Konsolen haben doch eh Mehrkerner.
Die XBox hat 3 und die Playstation soweit ich weiß 7 Kerne.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ja gut, sofort bei erscheinen Wechseln, war eh nicht gemeint. - Nur zur Beruhigung: nur, weil du jetzt nicht extra 2013 erwähnt hast, wolltest du doch nicht sagen, dass der 965 in 2012 am Ende ist, oder?  (wurde ja bereits gesagt, dass man damit 3 Jahre locker auskommen sollte).


 
Das sind immer willkürliche Zeitangaben, einigen reicht ein Dual Core noch in 5 Jahren, andere werfen ihren Quad Core nächstes Jahr weg, kommt halt darauf an, was man macht und was wichtig ist.
Ein 6 Kerner reicht aber locker bis zum Sockelwechsel bei AMD und bis zum Nachfolgesockel des Nachfolgesockels des 1366. 
Nur ist es eben schön, wenn man weiß, dass der Bulldozer auch auf AM3 passen wird und wenn man dadurch noch mal ordentlich Leistung nachlegen kann, für vergleichsweise geringen Aufwand (nur eben CPU tauschen), dann ist das eine Option, die man gerne aufgreifen kann.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Zum Einwand von superwip:
> Ein Kumpel von mir ist Informatiker (ein Softwaremensch), der hat zwar nix mit Spielen zu tun, meinte aber sinngemäß "Konsolentitel für 6-Kerne zu portieren hat keiner Lust drauf". Ist aber auch nur eine Meinungvon vielen; ich glaube wir kommen hier nicht zu ner definitiven Aussage, am Ende wissen es nur die Hersteller und es wird die Zeit zeigen müssen.


 
Nun ja, Die Entwickler basteln die Games in der Regel nur noch auf Grundlage der Xbox, die über drei physikalische Kerne verfügt, die HT fähig sind. Also 6 Threads darstellen können.
So gesehen sind 6 Kerne das maximum, was zu erwarten ist.
Aktuell wirds aber 3 Kerne sein, die man benutzt (die meisten Konsolenportierungen laufen auf 3 Kernern deutlich besser als auf 2, aber nicht mehr viel schneller bei 4 Kernen).
So gesehen ist der Einsatz eines 6 Kerners schon sinnvoll, gerade im Hinblick auf kommende Games, so in 1-2 Jahren.


----------



## Birnenmann (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Hm, ok, da ihm das Geld nicht so wichtig ist, wird er dann bestimmt doch zum 6-Kerner greifen und sich dann den Bulldozer holen. Naja, aber mit der Entscheidung 6 oder 4 konfrontiere ich ihn dann erst in 2 Monaten, wenn das Kopfzerbrechen dann auch zum Kauf führen kann.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Aber Konsolen haben doch eh Mehrkerner.
> Die XBox hat 3 und die Playstation soweit ich weiß 7 Kerne.



Hab da was durcheinander gebracht, seine Aussage bezog sich darauf, dass die Programmierung immer aufwenidger würde je mehr parallelisiert werden müsste, das war das mit dem keine Lust haben. Virtuelle Maschienen gingen auch, aber da würde die Performanz leiden (hatte ja auch quanrensslipstream gesagt). Desweiteren meinte er, letztendlich sei ne xbox ein pc mit spezialisierter hardware. Da die Hardware verschieden sei, müsse man hier auch speziell programmieren. Zwar nicht die gesamte Logik des Spiels, doch zumindest die Hardwarerelevanten Dinge.

Hm, hab wie gesagt keine Ahnung, wollte das nur noch nachschieben.


So, jetzt geh ich aber wirklich in kurzzeitigen Ruhe(zu)stand, bis in zwei Monaten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Nun ja, die Entwickler programmieren die Games in der Regel so, dass sie die Threads ansprechen, bzw. sich von denen abarbeiten lassen. Mal klappt das sehr gut mal nicht.
Kann man immer daran gut sehen, dass damm SMT nicht geht.
Lastet ein Game einen Kern maximal aus, hat der virtuelle (beim i7 jetzt) keine Auslastung, weil für ihn einfach nichts übrig bleibt.
Das wäre dann perfekt, ist es aber halt nicht immer, wie andere Games darlegen.


----------



## Birnenmann (6. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

*FINALE*

So, wie vorhergesagt: Mein Schwager ist aus dem Urlaub zurück und möchte jetzt bestellen. D.h., dass ich euch ein letztes Mal für ihn nerve 

Ich sagte ja, ich komme dann wieder... und mache ihm ein AMD- und ein Intel-Teil zum auswählen fertig.

Er hat sich nochmal bei einem anderen Händler zwei Angebote machen lassen. Mein Kommentar zu den beiden Angeboten brachte eigentlich das wiederholt hervor, was ich und ihr bis jetzt bei jedem Händler-Angebot angebracht haben....

Meine Vorgaben (zur Hilfestellung) fanden dabei keine Berücksichtigung. Der Händler hatte folgende Vorgaben: für alle aktuellen + zukünftige Spiele gerüstet, ohne Einschränkungen spielen können, Geschwindigeit, Verarbeitung.


Ich habe jetzt meine Vorschläge als Antwort auf die Händler-Dinger konzipiert und nicht mehr so stark die rationale Seite einspielen lassen und einfach nach der Preisvorgabe des Händlers ein vertretbares Maximum versucht rauszuholen. Da sich dort auch der i7-920 findet, habe ich auch ein X58 zusammengestellt (obwohl ich davon abrate) und desweiteren zwei P55 als Gegensatz.


*Hier nun die Händlerangebote (Bitte für Schwager kommentieren):*

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition 6x 3,20 GHz / Scythe Samurai ZZ CPU  Kühler / ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3, 890GX / 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Kingston /  1500 GB S-ATA II Festplatte / Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon 1024 MB HD Radeon  5870 DirectX 11 Grafikkarte inkl. DVI, VGA, HDMI / LiteOn iHOS104  Blu-Ray Laufwerk  und 22x LG DVD-Brenner / 7.1 Onboard / be quiet  Straight Power 700W ATX 2.3 / Gb LAN / Thermaltake Soprano DX schwarz  mit Sichtfenster, Windows 7 Home Premium 64BIT
= 1749 Euro


Intel  Core i7-920 4x 2.67GHz / 8192 MB DDR3 1066MHz Kingston / 1024MB ATI  Radeon 5870 inkl. VGA, DVI und HDMI / 1000GB HDD S-ATA II / ASUS P6T SE,  X58 / 22x LG DVD-Brenner + LiteOn iHOS104 Blu-Ray / 7.1 Onboard  Soundkarte / LC-Power 600Watt Sielent Netzteil / 10/100/1000MBit Lan /  inkl. vorinstalliert Windows 7 Home Premium SB 64Bit
= 1559 Euro


*MEINE GEGENVORSCHLÄGE:*

*Was überall gleich bleibt:*

*CPU-Lüfter:* Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ----> 31,-EUR
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire (ATI) Radeon HD 5850, 1GB VRAM, Rev 2, PCIe2.1 ---> 250,-EUR
*RAM:*_ (1600 für nächsten upgradeschritt? sonst 1333) 1,5V
Laut Tests macht Latenz, Taktung (1333 oder 1600) und Dual/Triple-channel einen Leistungsunterschied von nur 2% (also vernachlässigbar)_
2x2GB G.Skill Ripjaws:
DDR3-1333 CL9-9-9-24 -----> 81,-EUR
DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 (1,6V!!!)http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a466060.html ---> 87,-EUR
DDR3-1333 CL7-7-7-21 -----> 89,-EUR
DDR3-1600 CL8-8-8-24 ----> 93,60EUR
(im Falle von X58 3x2GB DDR3-1600-8-8-8-24  ----> 139,70EUR
*Netzteil:* Seasonic X 650W, 2.3 -----> 125,-EUR (alternativ, falls Energiespareinstellungen des P55 Fiepen verursacht, Corsair HX 750W ---> 128,-EUR)
*Gehäuse:* mein Vorschlag Midgard oder CM690 II Advanced gefällt optisch nicht. Ob ihm das Thermaltake des Händlers gefällt, hat er noch nicht geantwortet, _ich_ würde es wegen geringerer Ausstattung und Qualität bei höherem Preis ablehnen. - Ich rechne mal ----> 85,-EUR
*Gehäuse-Lüfter (FEHLT bei HändlerAngebot):* SilenX iXtrema Pro, 120x120x38mm, 1500rpm, 149,2m > / h, 18dB(A), (IXP-76-18 ----> 16,00EUR ?????
---> _Bitte um Vorschläge_ (vielleicht 2x 80mm, 1x 120mm oder 140mm)
----> Ich rechne mal 10-20EUR je Stück. (-> zus. 50EUR)
*HDD-1 (OS+Programme+Spiele):* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA-III ----> 77,-EUR
*HDD-2 (Daten+Spiele):* Caviar black oder WD Caviar Blue 1TB 60,-EUR
*Optisches Laufwerk:* - LG BluRay-ROM/DVD-Brenner CH08NS10 (60,-EUR) oder CH10LS20 (63,-EUR) je nachdem, wo die Sachen bestellt werden
- Cardreader? (fehlt bei Händler, möchte er aber haben), wird sich was finden.

*Abweichende Komponenten, je nach Plattform:*

*AM3-Sockel:
CPU:* X6 1090TBE (6x 3,2GHz)  ----> 255,85EUR
oder X4 965BE (4x 3,4GHz, 125W) ----> 159,50EUR (boxed)
*Mainboard:* ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, 890FX ----> 174,68EUR

*1156-Sockel:
CPU:* i5-750 (4x 2,67GHz) ----> 167,90EUR (boxed)
oder i7-860 (SMT aus) (4x 2,8GHz) ----> 238,48EUR (boxed)
*Mainboard:* MSI P55-GD85 (160,86EUR) oder ASUS P7P55D-E Pro (169,-EUR) (in der Preisregion gäb es mehrere die gehen würden... jetzt erstmal für Preis hingeschrieben. Meinung dennoch gewünscht!)

*1366-Sockel:
CPU:* i7-930 (SMT aus) 4x2,8GHz (weil nur 2,20EUR teurer als i7-920) ----> 237,73EUR
*Mainboard:* ASUS P6X58D-E ----> 198,15EUR (+1,20 für eSATA-Slotblende)

X6 1090T: ca. 1300-1350EUR
X4 965BE: ca. 1200-1250EUR
i5-750: ca. 1200-1250EUR
i7-860: ca. 1290-1340EUR
i7-930: ca. 1360-1410EUR

Die Intelmainboards sind vielleicht nicht ganz vergleichbar mit dem Crosshair IV, aber was soll's...


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe will dir der Händler was anderes Andrehen?
Bei der Konfig 1 das Mainboard gegen ein 870ger baord (ASRock 870 Extreme 3 etc.) tauschen und den 1090t gegen nen 1055t dann passt das
Bei der 2ten Konfig vom Händler ist der RAM nen mega fail, weil Dualchannel^^


----------



## Birnenmann (6. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Hey stimmt, ist mir beim überfliegen gar nicht aufgefallen. Hab mich nur gewundert, warum er 1x 4 und 1x 8GB reinmacht (wegen der besseren vergleichbarkeit oder was   *Ironie*

Der Rechner ist wie gesagt für meinen Schwager. Mit dem ASRock 870 Extreme3 stimme ich dir zu, wär das mein Rechner würde ich es sofort nehmen. Aber wie man auf den vorangehenden Seiten lesen kann, hat mein Schwager höhere Ansprüche (kannst du aber nicht wissen, kein Problem!)


Ich hab mal zusammengerechnet bei geizhals - die 1. Händler-Konfig hat einen Teilewert von 1318,-EUR (ich weiß die Einkaufspreise für den sind nochmal niedriger). das 2. immerhin 1364,-EUR.

Naja, nicht ganz so unanständig, wie die letzten Angebote, die sich mein Schwager hat geben lassen


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Joa, dann würd ich Händler Konfig 1 mit nem 1055t nehmen. Der lässt sich (vorallem mitm C IV F) in 5 Minuten auf 1090t Niveau takten und ist deutlich günstiger.
Also, hab das Crosshair IV Formula selber hier, ist nen super board aber meiner Meinung nach eher was für OC/Extrem OC


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Ein Gaming PC lebt von der Grafikkarte, also bau auch die beste ein, entweder 5870 oder GTX 480.
Es ist recht egal ob du nun ein 1090T oder ein i7 860 nimmst.
Du kannst auch ein i5 760 oder 965 nehmen. 
Von 1366 rate ich ab, ist recht teuer.

Lass dir vor allem kein LC-Power Netzteil andrehen und nimm auch kein BeQuiet, wenn du ein gutes Netzteil haben willst, dann Seasonic X, Enermax 87+ oder Cougar GX.


----------



## Birnenmann (7. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Jetzt doch ne 58*70 *oder gar die heiße, stromfressende *480*? Einmal sagst du/ihr so, einmal so 

Post 52





> man sollte sowieso nie die schnellste Single GPU Karte einer Serie  kaufen, da sie deutlich teuer ist als das darunter liegende Modell,  liefert aber gerade mal einige Frames mehr als das schwächere.


Ich dachte es wäre Konsenz in diesem thread und Forum, dass die 480 P/L-mäßig zu teuer, zu heiß und zu stromfressend ist. Die 5870 bringt doch für den Aufpreis nur 10% mehr Leistung, waren wir doch der Meinung.

Naja, wenn man doch die große GraKa nimmt, kann man ja einfach ein kleineres MoBo nehmen, damit es preislich im Rahmen bleibt. Wobei welcher Rahmen... meinem Schwager war der Preis ja egal...

Hehe, bei dem was der Händler als Preisrahmen vorgelegt hat, hätte ich natürlich gut ne teurere GraKa, samt teurem Board nehmen können und man wäre immer noch günstiger (bei Händler-Konfig1 fällt das krasser auf).



> Lass dir vor allem kein LC-Power Netzteil andrehen und nimm auch kein  BeQuiet, wenn du ein gutes Netzteil haben willst, dann Seasonic X,  Enermax 87+ oder Cougar GX.


ICH lass mir sowieso kein LC-Power andrehen, wenn dann mein Schwager.  In meinen Vorschlägen war von Anfang an u.a. das Seasonic X drin; genauso wie in meinem letzten Gegenvorschlag gegen die Händler Konfig.


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wäre Konsenz in diesem thread und Forum, dass die 480 P/L-mäßig zu teuer, zu heiß und zu stromfressend ist. Die 5870 bringt doch für den Aufpreis nur 10% mehr Leistung, waren wir doch der Meinung.
> 
> Naja, wenn man doch die große GraKa nimmt, kann man ja einfach ein kleineres MoBo nehmen, damit es preislich im Rahmen bleibt. Wobei welcher Rahmen... meinem Schwager war der Preis ja egal...


 
Zuerst schreibst du, die GTX480 wäre dir/deinem Schwager P/L-mäßig zu teuer, dann ist der Preis wieder egal...schreibst ja selbst einmal so, einmal so 

Sonst greif/greift einfach zur GTX470AMP! Die wäre meine erste Wahl bei einer High-End Grafikkarte. Braucht allerdings viel Platz im Gehäuse...dafür ist sie nahezu unhörbar (auch unter Last!), kühl und liefert Leistung die, übertaktet man sie noch etwas weiter, gut an die GTX480 rankommt. Etwaige (leicht) erhöhte Stromkosten sind bei einem Monster-PC sowieso Nebensache, oder?


----------



## zøtac (7. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Die GTX480 würd ich nicht nehmen.
Die Lautstärke gleicht einem Staubsauger, sie verbraucht extrem viel Strom und wird verdammt Heiß.
Entweder ne HD5870 oder ne GTX470, wobei die GTX470 hier meine erste wahl wäre da es die imo schon für ~280€ gibt und oft an die HD5870 ran kommt und der HD5850 welche genau so viel kostet überlegen ist


----------



## Birnenmann (7. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



> Naja, wenn man doch die große GraKa nimmt, kann man ja einfach ein  kleineres MoBo nehmen, damit es preislich im Rahmen bleibt. Wobei  welcher Rahmen... *meinem Schwager* war der Preis ja egal...





stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Zuerst schreibst du, die GTX480 wäre dir/deinem Schwager P/L-mäßig zu teuer, dann ist der Preis wieder egal...schreibst ja selbst einmal so, einmal so



Äh, ich war von Anfang an dafür weniger zu investieren, mir würde wie gesagt das ASRock Extreme3 mit der HD5850 reichen. Mein Schwager wollte am Anfang 3500,-EUR ausgeben! Aber das kannst du ja nicht wissen, weil du den thread nicht von Anfang gelesen hast. Kein Problem!

Und ich bin nicht identisch mit meinem Schwager. Wir haben völlig andere Kaufgewohnheiten. Ich will ihn nur davor schützen, viel Geld für wenig Qualität auszugeben.

Danke aber für den Tip mit der 470. Werde dann mal etwas googlen.


----------



## zøtac (7. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Sag deinem Schwager mal was von mir^^:
Wenn er immer das Beste kauft ist es nicht zukunftssicherer als immer das zweitbeste Modell zu kaufen, das Zweitbeste kostet die hälfte, reicht ca. 2 jahre (das beste zwei ein halb jahre). So nun kannst du dir nach 2 Jahren wieder das zweitbeste kaufen, wenn du das beste gekauft hast hast du es da immernoch und schlechtere Performance :>
Also nur mal so^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Jetzt doch ne 58*70 *oder gar die heiße, stromfressende *480*? Einmal sagst du/ihr so, einmal so


 
Dein Schwager will den schnellstmöglichen Spielerechner haben, wenn ich nicht irre, oder?



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wäre Konsenz in diesem thread und Forum, dass die 480 P/L-mäßig zu teuer, zu heiß und zu stromfressend ist. Die 5870 bringt doch für den Aufpreis nur 10% mehr Leistung, waren wir doch der Meinung.


 
Richtig, ist auch so, aber wenn man die maximale Spieleleistung haben will, kommt man nicht um sie herum.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man doch die große GraKa nimmt, kann man ja einfach ein kleineres MoBo nehmen, damit es preislich im Rahmen bleibt. Wobei welcher Rahmen... meinem Schwager war der Preis ja egal...


 
Genau, deinem Schwager ist es letzendlich egal, was er ausgibt, daher solltest du eben auch die maximal mögliche Grafikkarte nehmen, denn die ist nun mal entscheidend für die Games, weniger der Prozessor.
Wieso also an der Grafikkarte sparen?
Klar, er kann jetzt eine 5850 kaufen, oder eine GTX 460 und dann nächstes Jahr eine neune kaufen, aber will er das überhaupt, nächstes Jahr wieder was ändern?
Denn dann hätte er das Gefühl, dass er eben *nicht* das schnelleste Spielesystem bekommen hatte.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> ICH lass mir sowieso kein LC-Power andrehen, wenn dann mein Schwager.  In meinen Vorschlägen war von Anfang an u.a. das Seasonic X drin; genauso wie in meinem letzten Gegenvorschlag gegen die Händler Konfig.


 
Aber du wählst die Konfiguration aus, nicht dein Schwager.


----------



## der_knoben (7. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

PhenomII 1090T(Dann braucht er auch nicht übertakten, was er wohl eh nicht vor hat)
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 oder Asus M4A87TD/USB3 oder AsRock 870Extreme3 (er wird keine 2x 16Lanes brauchen, von daher kein Crosshair IV)
4GB G.Skill Eco 1333MHz CL7 oder 1600MHz CL9
Dazu eine GTX470 AMP
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB (schnell und leise)
1TB-1,5TB Festplatte von WD/Samsung/Seagate als Datengrab
Antec True Power 550W (gutes NT, hält auch ein i7 980x und 2 GTX480 aus)
DVD-Brenner (was günstiges reicht)
Antec 300 oder Cooler Master 690 II oder Xigmatek Midgard (haben eigentlich alle genug Platz und schon Lüfter drin)
optional: CPU Kühler: Scythe Yasa oder Mugen 2
Mit dem System sollte er längere Zeit keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Birnenmann (7. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



zøtac schrieb:


> Sag deinem Schwager mal was von mir^^:
> Wenn er immer das Beste kauft ist es nicht zukunftssicherer als immer das zweitbeste Modell zu kaufen, das Zweitbeste kostet die hälfte, reicht ca. 2 jahre (das beste zwei ein halb jahre). So nun kannst du dir nach 2 Jahren wieder das zweitbeste kaufen, wenn du das beste gekauft hast hast du es da immernoch und schlechtere Performance :>
> Also nur mal so^^


Danke 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dein Schwager will den schnellstmöglichen Spielerechner haben, wenn ich nicht irre, oder?
> (...)
> Richtig, ist auch so, aber wenn man die maximale Spieleleistung haben will, kommt man nicht um sie herum.



Ich hab grad lustigerweise nen Test aus der Chip gefunden. Da mein Schwager viel Wert auf die Meinung der Chip legt, sollte ihn das interessieren.
Nvidia Geforce GTX 470 / GTX 480 vs. ATI Radeon HD 5870 im Test - CHIP Online
Dort steht, die 480, sei unerträglich laut, selbst mit Kopfhörern zu höhren und geht auf 105C.

Um jetzt nicht endlos rumzudiskutieren, frag ich einfach mal so: welche Lüfter/Gehäuse wären zu empfehlen, damit sein System nicht abraucht, wenn er sich die 480 einbauen lässt? (Als CPU-Lüfter war ja Mugen2 vorgesehen. Gehäuselüfter noch nichts).

Da reicht doch wohl das Thermaltake Soprano DX mit seinen 2 Lüfterplätzen nicht aus, oder? *rhetorisch frag*


----------



## Birnenmann (7. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Oh, jetzt hat Knoben geantwortet, während ich am schreiben war...

Danke für deine Auflistung. Denke, das wird ihm als Kontrapunkt, um das allgemeine Bild etwas zu schärfen und ihm die Tendenz noch etwas klarer zu machen helfen.

Vielleicht nimmt er ja auch das Antec300 (wenn ihm mein Midgard und CM690 II schon nicht gefallen haben). Bietet das Thermaltake Soprano DX, das der Händler aufgeschrieben hat, was ihm wohl optisch gefiel, genug Kühlung (hat ja nur 2 Lüfterplätze)?


----------



## Birnenmann (7. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

*Es ist (fast) vollbracht!*

So, wir haben uns jetzt auf AMD 1090T, mit normalem Board (das kein CF/SLI und extrem OC brauch) geeinigt und der Rest steht auch.

Das Gehäuse war nach Ablehnung meiner Vorschläge und des Vorschlags von Knoben sein Part.

Das ist seine Wahl:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Thermaltake Armor Plus Big-Tower VH6000BWS - black Window

(Meine Meinung könnt ihr euch denken, aber ich dacht mir, wenn es ihm denn gefällt... sein Geld). Seine Ausweichmöglichkeit war Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm Sniper SGC-6000-KWN1-GP - Window Edition


Ein Problem bleibt aber, nachdem ich ihm nun gesagt hab, dass wir die 5870 oder 470 nehmen, wollte er die 5970.   

Da fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein, aber das muss es doch selbst, wenn man das beste haben will nicht sein, oder????


----------



## zøtac (7. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ein Problem bleibt aber, nachdem ich ihm nun gesagt hab, dass wir die 5870 oder 470 nehmen, wollte er die 5970.
> 
> Da fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein, aber das muss es doch selbst, wenn man das beste haben will nicht sein, oder????


Die 5970 hat Typische Dual GPU Probleme, es ist ein Crossfire System und nicht so zukunftssicher wie andere Grafikkarten 
Mit der 5970 tut er sich wegen Mikrorucklern Inputlagg hoher Verbrauch etc. keinen gefallen. Ne Single GPU ist ratsamer. Lässt sich auch besser Spielen mit nur 1ner GPU, und in Spielen wo Crossfire nicht unterstützt wird (was ziemlich viele sind) hat er etwas weniger Leistung als mit ner HD5850


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ein Problem bleibt aber, nachdem ich ihm nun gesagt hab, dass wir die 5870 oder 470 nehmen, wollte er die 5970.
> 
> Da fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein, aber das muss es doch selbst, wenn man das beste haben will nicht sein, oder????


 
Bevor er eine 5970 nimmt, sollte er eher die GTX 480 AMP von Zotac kaufen, kostet ebenso um 500€, ist aber leiser und hat keine Mikroruckler.

Mein Tipp, kauf eine GTX 470 AMP von Zotac.


----------



## der_knoben (7. August 2010)

*AW: Gaming-PC für Schwager, bitte korrigieren!*

Beim Gehäuse ist die Frage, ob dein Schwager einen Big-Tower wirklich braucht. Wenn er nicht gerade eine Wakü einbauen will, dann würde ich ihm das nicht empfehlen.
Ich hab mir erst das Cooler Master HAF X geholt. Ich will da allerdings auch eine Wakü reinbauen, dafür hat man in einem Big-Tower genug Platz. Natürlich ist die Durchlüftung auch besser, aber da würde es im Regelfall auch ein Midi-Tower tun. Und auch das CM Storm ist von den MAßen her ein Big-Tower.
Er kann sich ja Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Mini Window RC-922M-KWN1-GP - black Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K62 Serie » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black angucken.
Ansonsten sind die anderen Gehäuse schon in Ordnung, nur Kosten sie auch eine Stange Geld.

Die HD5970 ist auch nicht zu empfehlen. Das Geld soll er sich mal sparen und für die nächste Graka aufheben, denn die kommt bestimmt, und wird dann in 2 Jahre auch besser als eine HD5970 sein.


----------

